# 2022 Spitfire APEX coming soon!!!



## JimDiGritz (Mar 22, 2022)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/?utm_source=drip&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Apex+—+The+Highest+Saving

We have 16 hours to guess!!


----------



## zeng (Mar 22, 2022)

what should we expect? I was thinking to buy heirloom tonight, should I wait??


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 22, 2022)

I guess it will be revealed tomorrow... am i right?


----------



## zeng (Mar 22, 2022)

no need to guess


----------



## easyrider (Mar 22, 2022)

These are becoming less exciting. EWC is 50% off right now…


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 22, 2022)

easyrider said:


> These are becoming less exciting. EWC is 50% off right now…


hmmmm.. indeed..

maybe they should permanently lower the prices (like SSO).. and introduce a stellar new orchestra? (oh wait.. Abbey Modular... "soon")


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 22, 2022)

zeng said:


> what should we expect? I was thinking to buy heirloom tonight, should I wait??


Isn't it brand new and still under introductory discount? I'd grab it now if you really want it


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 22, 2022)

The email depicts an icy and snowy fence.

Any guesses?


----------



## AMBi (Mar 22, 2022)

I sure hope it’s Eric Whitacre Choir

I’d love to purchase it at the reduced retail price of 50% off


----------



## gedlig (Mar 22, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I sure hope it’s Eric Whitacre Choir
> 
> I’d love to purchase it at the reduced retail price of 50% off


It is at -50% currently


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 22, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I sure hope it’s Eric Whitacre Choir
> 
> I’d love to purchase it at the reduced retail price of 50% off


Highly unlikely!!! EWC has never been on sale since it launched and is unlikely to ever go on sale - let alone at 50% off!!!!!!!


----------



## AMBi (Mar 22, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> The email depicts an icy and snowy fence.
> 
> Any guesses?


That’s Spitfire’s main aesthetic at this point so it could be anything.

If it’s a hint than Tundra or Neo would be my bets!


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 22, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> The email depicts an icy and snowy fence.
> 
> Any guesses?


not again! ... gosh...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 22, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Highly unlikely!!! EWC has never been on sale since it launched and is unlikely to ever go on sale - let alone at 50% off!!!!!!!


So we're agreed:
Apex sale will be 50% off Eric Whitacre Choir

Excitement in the air!


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 22, 2022)

gedlig said:


> It is at -50% currently


So... if the apex sale is also -50%.. EWC is -100%


----------



## gedlig (Mar 22, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> So... if the apex sale is also -50%.. EWC is -100%


Oh cool, now I might actually care about it xD

Wasn't intended as a knock on the library


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 22, 2022)

What was in the sale last year?


----------



## AMBi (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> What was in the sale last year?


Eric Whitacre Choir


----------



## tcb (Mar 22, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> The email depicts an icy and snowy fence.
> 
> Any guesses?


Frozen Strings


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 22, 2022)

Aside from guessing what it will be, what might they mean by doing things a little differently?

How about, everyone who wants to buy in does so, then there is a raffle. One person gets the library for 55% off, and everyone else gets murdered.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 22, 2022)

Or ... they're merging with NI and Isotope and offering new bundle deals!!!


----------



## davidson (Mar 22, 2022)

Could be a one off 50% discount on any single library of your choice like the CH promo a bit back.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 22, 2022)

Well if they are going to something a bit differently this year I humbly suggest Spitfire out does 8dio and they pay us to aquire the libraries.
🤪👍


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 22, 2022)

They’re moving to iLok! The APEX of copy protection.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 22, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Eric Whitacre Choir


It was EWC last year @50% off…


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 22, 2022)

The APEX announcement is.... all prices are going up in line with inflation!!!


----------



## jiten (Mar 22, 2022)

APEX, the Spitfire subscription model. You heard it here first.


----------



## KEM (Mar 22, 2022)

My guess is that if it’s not Hans Zimmer Brass then I won’t care


----------



## ridgero (Mar 22, 2022)

+50% on your favorite library?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 22, 2022)

confusedsheep said:


> hmm... apex...ape-x... a carefully curated selection of libraries specializing in scoring creature films like king-kong, superman etc... apex-predator... prolly with some non vibrato stuff thrown in for extra nordic coldness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, it's just sale, not a library. Unless that's what they mean by doing things differently...


----------



## confusedsheep (Mar 22, 2022)

too sleepy to make a useful post 
and obviously too sleepy to handle the forum 

yeah, i completely misread the 1st post, but then again i am just a sheep. 

(they could still use my marketing idea...  )


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 22, 2022)

At this point they’d have to offer at least 60% off to make it even remarkable, likely 75% to generate the excitement of Apex of old. I don’t think they will do this but it’s a difficulty with their pricing strategy.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 22, 2022)

Tundra 75 % off, that would be different.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Mar 22, 2022)

Hmm, maybe this year they've hidden a box with their Everything Collection on a random mountain summit in Europe. The first to find the box gets to keep it.

Or else @davidson mentioned 50% off a library of your choice, I suppose that could be it too.


----------



## gedlig (Mar 22, 2022)

You play Apex Legends against Spitfire's elite e-sports team and if you win, you get any one item for 90% off


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2022)

KEM said:


> My guess is that if it’s not Hans Zimmer Brass then I won’t care


In the same spirit, if it's not *Abbey Road One Modular Orchestra*, then I won't care. 

I don't need anything else from Spitfire Audio. be it discounted, or not.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 22, 2022)

I just hope it's something I already have. I still have my eye on Chorus and VSL stuff if I get the funds in time.


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 22, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> The email depicts an icy and snowy fence.
> 
> Any guesses?





Bee_Abney said:


> Aside from guessing what it will be, what might they mean by doing things a little differently?


Albion: Hawaii


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 22, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> I just hope it's something I already have. I still have my eye on Chorus and VSL stuff if I get the funds in time.


Same with Chorus and possibly Synchron Strings Pro later on. I'm holding out for Virharmonic Solo Viola. Even though the solo strings from Spitfire are pretty nice, I like Virharmonic a little better. AR1 would be my only other Spitfire choice.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 22, 2022)

I just bought the 8Dio Piccolo for $26.10 and as it turns out I am more excited about THAT then I am about a Spitfire sale that we don't even know what it is yet.


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 22, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I just bought the 8Dio Piccolo for $26.10 and as it turns out I am more excited about THAT then I am about a Spitfire sale that we don't even know what it is yet.


I'm shocked you're not excited about a Spitfire sale, Robert! 

That Claire deal is great though, might get the alto flute, so you used the 10% off code I assume?


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 22, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> The email depicts an icy and snowy fence.
> 
> Any guesses?


Nothing worth buying.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 22, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> I'm shocked you're not excited about a Spitfire sale, Robert!
> 
> That Claire deal is great though, might get the alto flute, so you used the 10% off code I assume?


Definitely used the 10% off.
The Alto Flute is very nice. They all are. The only one I don't have yet is the Clarinet, but 1 clarinet is more then enough for me and I have at least 10 clarinets...


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

I think I’m pretty much done with Spitfire libraries….nothing really interests me anymore…that and I’ve stopped completely buying libraries….


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I think I’m pretty much done with Spitfire libraries….nothing really interests me anymore…that and I’ve stopped completely buying libraries….



Once you have what you need, something has to be pretty special to be worth adding. Unless, like some, you find playing with new things inspiring. Then you are paying for that.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 23, 2022)

I dunno... I don't particularly need anything right now, but I still get excited about a good old sale... probably won't even buy anything, but I like the anticipation, it's like being a kid at Christmas again. I'm curious what the "doing things different this year" means too...


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Once you have what you need, something has to be pretty special to be worth adding. Unless, like some, you find playing with new things inspiring. Then you are paying for that.


Each to their own…I’ve got enough samples libraries to sink a ship…even the £10 voucher for buying a £29 was not enough to trigger my purchase response….😂


----------



## _Adam_ (Mar 23, 2022)

The countdown reached zero, and then……nothing.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 23, 2022)

_Adam_ said:


> The countdown reached zero, and then……nothing.


"SURPRISE!!"

The difference this year is that there is NO Apex sale!


----------



## tcb (Mar 23, 2022)

A little different:Nothing on sale


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Spitfires countdowns are comedy….they generate hype then when they expire nothing happens….😂


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

Should have had it go into negative instead of removing the countdown all together.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

They are funny on reflection….Henson standing in waist deep in the sea, Climbing a Mountain….Ringing the CEO to ask for a 50% off sale then offering 50% off again as soon as Audio Imperia rolls out the big guns….

It’s all so, sort of embarrassing in a way….😂


----------



## erc13a (Mar 23, 2022)

They already had a bug with the countdown showing an hour earlier... maybe it's the same thing again and it will be revealed at 12:00


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 23, 2022)

It's up - 50% off library of choice! woohoo!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> It's up - 50% off library of choice! woohoo!



Yay! At last, I can get Cinematic Pads for £14.50.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

FAQ page is down 404.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Exclusions apply…


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yay! At last, I can get Cinematic Pads for £14.50.


Excluded from the sale along with Abbey Road strings…


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 23, 2022)

'Exclusions apply. See FAQ'...which doesn't work.

Doesn't work for Solstice, although not surprised as it's still less than a year old.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

It cannot be combined with the existing discount on the Eric Whitacre Choir. As expected, obviously.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

Ah well, they just don't want my money.


----------



## Greeno (Mar 23, 2022)

how long does this sale last?


----------



## branshen (Mar 23, 2022)

Here is an interesting one. It doesn't stack with the 50% off Iceni, which is still in my cart XD


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

Greeno said:


> how long does this sale last?



OFFER ENDS AT 23:59 GMT 25/03/22.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 23, 2022)

It's limited to just ONE library purchase. Whenever I add more than one library only 1 is discounted....


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> OFFER ENDS AT 23:59 GMT 25/03/22.


Seems a bit odd to stop the sale right before payday (for most people)!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> It's limited to just ONE library purchase. Whenever I add more than one library only 1 is discounted....


Thanks for clarifying…..I added Mysterious Strings and it works…but my completion price is cheaper….


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Has anyone checked out with one library….then tried to use the code again in a separate transaction?


----------



## ridgero (Mar 23, 2022)

:(


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 23, 2022)

Here's a difficult question to answer but given the portable 50% sale what's the best bang for buck *complement/upgrade to BBCSO Core*?

The obvious one is £250 to upgrade to Pro (although is it 600Gb better!!?!!), however are there any no-brainer Spitfire libraries that would really complement BBCSO?


----------



## tcb (Mar 23, 2022)

APPASSIONATA STRINGS excluded


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

tcb said:


> APPASSIONATA STRINGS excluded


Yeah all the stuff is excluded


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 23, 2022)

I've been thinking about adding BBCSO Core to my collection for a while but hoping for a maximum possible discount. It seems that this is an ideal opportunity. Not to mention that I also have a gift card from a most wonderful benefactor.


----------



## branshen (Mar 23, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I've been thinking about adding BBCSO Core to my collection for a while but hoping for a maximum possible discount. It seems that this is an ideal opportunity. Not to mention that I also have a gift card from a most wonderful benefactor.


Do they stack?


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 23, 2022)

branshen said:


> Do they stack?


I've read somewhere before that it should be possible to use a gift card even with products that are on price promotion. I'm guessing that you need to redeem the gift card first.


----------



## _Adam_ (Mar 23, 2022)

This might be a good time for me to finally get Tundra.


----------



## sinkd (Mar 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yay! At last, I can get Cinematic Pads for £14.50.


excluded


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 23, 2022)

_Adam_ said:


> This might be a good time for me to finally get Tundra.


Definitely. I've also bought it several years ago when it was on the APEX promotion.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 23, 2022)

Hmmm. I'm thinking that I should maybe upgrade HZP to the Pro edition. Any thoughts and opinions if it's worth 100 €?


----------



## Karmand (Mar 23, 2022)

Excluded me from buying!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 23, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Hmmm. I'm thinking that I should maybe upgrade HZP to the Pro edition. Any thoughts and opinions if it's worth 100 €?


For me, HZP was only worthwhile once I had Professional. Definitely worth 100 €


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 23, 2022)

The old question here, but... If I have my bread and butter needs covered, is better Tundra or Neo?


----------



## mussnig (Mar 23, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> For me, HZP was only worthwhile once I had Professional. Definitely worth 100 €


Thank you for weighing in. I am also quite happy with the non-pro edition but I have seen in other libs that extra mics and mixes can make a huge difference with percussion.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2022)

What’s the verdict of Woodwinds Evolution and Angular Strings? I’ve been eyeing on both for quite a long time.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

Any thoughts on BT Phobos? That would be the only one I'm interested in from this sale.


----------



## Raphioli (Mar 23, 2022)

The library I had my eyes on is excluded... damn...


----------



## Evans (Mar 23, 2022)

The libraries I have my eyes on are not excluded... damn...


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Any thoughts on BT Phobos? That would be the only one I'm interested in from this sale.


I love Phobos and been using it for various movie scores, very filmic.


----------



## J-M (Mar 23, 2022)

For anyone who is looking to get Tundra, now is the time if you got the funds. It is quite lovely!


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I love Phobos and been using it for various movie scores, very filmic.


Thanks for your insight, can you please share some audio?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Thanks for your insight, can you please share some audio?









The rhythmic loops are pure gold.

Edit: posted both link from Apple Music and Spotify.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 23, 2022)

Ah, brilliant. Got what I wanted.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> The rhythmic loops are pure gold.
> 
> Edit: posted both link from Apple Music and Spotify.



Cool! really perturbed feeling! 
All the soundtrack sounds very nice indeed.

Only Phobos on that track?


----------



## Bereckis (Mar 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> What’s the verdict of Woodwinds Evolution and Angular Strings? I’ve been eyeing on both for quite a long time.


I really enjoy working with these libraries.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Cool! really perturbed feeling!
> All the soundtrack sounds very nice indeed.
> 
> Only Phobos on that track?


No, 60% Phobos here.


----------



## Evans (Mar 23, 2022)

Well, here I go watching videos on NEO, HZP Pro (I don't have Standard yet), the Pro upgrade for SCS, and Spitfire Percussion yet again.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> No, 60% Phobos here.


Sounds great! What other libraries have you used on this? I'm still listening but so far I'm loving what I'm hearing!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 23, 2022)

Spitfire Audio — Offers


From introductory prices on our newest libraries to our most exciting promotions



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I think I’m pretty much done with Spitfire libraries….nothing really interests me anymore…that and I’ve stopped completely buying libraries….


Hold steady!!!


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Sounds great! What other libraries have you used on this? I'm still listening but so far I'm loving what I'm hearing!


I’d love to answer that, unfortunately I forgot what I was using, it was scored back in 2017. 

And I am actually working on a new project with quite a lots of BT Phobos tracks, combining with my core orchestral template and Soundpaint.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I’d love to answer that, unfortunately I forgot what I was using, it was scored back in 2017.
> 
> And I am actually working on a new project with quite a lots of BT Phobos tracks, combining with my core orchestral template and Soundpaint.


Awesome, looking forward to it! Any thoughts on performance? Do you happen to be on an Apple Silicon Mac?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Awesome, looking forward to it! Any thoughts on performance? Do you happen to be on an Apple Silicon Mac?


I’m still running 2013 trashcan Mac Pro, BT Phobos should be fine with M1 Mac.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 23, 2022)

Spitfire website is running slow for me, and half the time I get 504 time-out errors.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> The old question here, but... If I have my bread and butter needs covered, is better Tundra or Neo?


Neo is a smaller ensemble for the strings and somewhat more versatile (it has common articulations as well as some extended ones) but Tundra has more striking sounds and more variety in the extended string articulations. Only a part of Neo aims at the expressive space covered by Tundra so Tundra has a lot more of that kind of material. But Tundra is also a large ensemble. The libraries are also more complementary than overlapping, so it really depends on how you see yourself using this kind of library. My guess from the way your question is worded is that you’d initially at least be most satisfied by Tundra.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Hold steady!!!


All my energies are going into building my Guitar Pedal board at the moment….I’m enjoying mixing guitar elements with my string libraries.

My latest addition is the ThorpyFX The Boneyard Fuzz….bought for £299 then a guy from Canada offered me $1800 for it….🤯


----------



## SirKen (Mar 23, 2022)

Wondering if I should finally buy the Abbey Road One and then upgrade to the Abbey Road One collection separately. 

Does anyone own just the AROOF but none of the mini add-ons? What is the upgrade cost?


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 23, 2022)

So Core for $200!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 23, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Wondering if I should finally buy the Abbey Road One and then upgrade to the Abbey Road One collection separately.
> 
> Does anyone own just the AROOF but none of the mini add-ons? What is the upgrade cost?


It's $240 USD (to upgrade from owning AROOF to full AR1). About $35 per Selection.
That price will change as they add more instruments though.


----------



## carlc (Mar 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Thanks for clarifying…..I added Mysterious Strings and it works…but my completion price is cheaper….


Do you mean Mysterious Reeds?


----------



## SirKen (Mar 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's $240 USD (to upgrade from owning AROOF to full AR1). About $35 per Selection.
> That price will change as they add more instruments though.


I assume it will also be cheaper around Black Friday.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 23, 2022)

SirKen said:


> I assume it will also be cheaper around Black Friday.


Yes. And possibly when they do their summer sale.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

carlc said:


> Do you mean Mysterious Reeds?


Sorry yes….i find it hard keeping track! 😂


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Wondering if I should finally buy the Abbey Road One and then upgrade to the Abbey Road One collection separately.
> 
> Does anyone own just the AROOF but none of the mini add-ons? What is the upgrade cost?


Think it’s always cheaper to buy the whole collection including the Addons.


----------



## jamessy (Mar 23, 2022)

Is it finally the time to pick up SStS Pro? Or maybe CDT


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Think it’s always cheaper to buy the whole collection including the Addons.


Collections are excluded from this Apex sale.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 23, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> So Core for $200!


That's a screaming bargain for what you get.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 23, 2022)

They gotta be out of their mind, i was literary gonna pull the plug on this:


----------



## GuitarGeck (Mar 23, 2022)

I am so excited. I just got Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit at 50%. Thank you Spitfire Audio! 😀 Now, where in the heck on earth is Christian Henson? Bring on the videos!


----------



## _Adam_ (Mar 23, 2022)

GuitarGeck said:


> I am so excited. I just got Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit at 50%. Thank you Spitfire Audio! 😀 Now, where in the heck on earth is Christian Henson? Bring on the videos!


That's a great library!


----------



## PrimeEagle (Mar 23, 2022)

Oh no, BBC Pro for $275...this is gonna be hard to resist


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 23, 2022)

Can the $10 gift card offer on originals be combined with Apex? Can you use the $10 gift card while checking out? If so, how long does it take to get the gift card if I purchased a qualifying product today, with the hopes of using it on an Apex eligible product?


----------



## jamessy (Mar 23, 2022)

GuitarGeck said:


> I am so excited. I just got Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit at 50%. Thank you Spitfire Audio! 😀 Now, where in the heck on earth is Christian Henson? Bring on the videos!


This is the one I am deciding between, and SStS. This is a tough decision!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

GuitarGeck said:


> I am so excited. I just got Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit at 50%. Thank you Spitfire Audio! 😀 Now, where in the heck on earth is Christian Henson? Bring on the videos!



That is a very fine library indeed!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 23, 2022)

Well I'm faced with a decision, get something from Spitfire or VSL. Also had my eye on Audio Imperia Chorus.

My options for Spitfire are:
BT Phobos 150
Hans Zimmer Piano 200 (bundle upgrade is 310, so better deal buying at 50%)
Spitfire Percussion 200
Mandolin Swarm 75
Chamber Strings Professional upgrade 150
I really wanted to make the next purchase of completing the Symphony bundle since I have strings already. Any of these scream don't pass up this deal?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

JT3_Jon said:


> Can the $10 gift card offer on originals be combined with Apex? Can you use the $10 gift card while checking out? If so, how long does it take to get the gift card if I purchased a qualifying product today, with the hopes of using it on an Apex eligible product?



I don't know if you can use it. It is a gift card, not a coupon or money off, so I don't see why not.

I think I got my gift card within a few hours of purchase; but I didn't check until the next day


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Well I'm faced with a decision, get something from Spitfire or VSL


I'm in the same boat. Can get either Synchron Strings Pro or SSS for about the same price during these sales.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 23, 2022)

Morning here in U.S. and in a dither ! 🤪 Wow !! Big list of Carts got emptied quickly !

BBCSO Core or Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations ??? 
Leaning to AR, but finding choice tough ! No top-tier, large orchestral library now.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 23, 2022)

I am definitely eyeballing @charlieclouser Hammers


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 23, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I am definitely eyeballing @charlieclouser Hammers




Isn’t that excluded from the sale?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I am definitely eyeballing @charlieclouser Hammers



Sorry, that's not on sale as it is less than a year old.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 23, 2022)

Does Spitfire have any what i call Exotic Instruments such as Damage 2, Master Sessions or even stuff like some of the ProjectSam or Sample Logic Stuff? With Players and Loops and stuff inside? Like Hybrid Orchestral leaning more to Loops and Percussions, not the traditional stuff.
Thanks


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Morning here in U.S. and in a dither ! 🤪 Wow !! Big list of Carts got emptied quickly !
> 
> BBCSO Core or Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations ???
> Leaning to AR, but finding choice tough ! No top-tier, large orchestral library now.


BBCSO Core for sure.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> Does Spitfire have any what i call Exotic Instruments such as Damage 2, Master Sessions or even stuff like some of the ProjectSam or Sample Logic Stuff? With Players and Loops and stuff inside? Like Hybrid Orchestral leaning more to Loops and Percussions, not the traditional stuff.
> Thanks


BT Phobos apparently.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 23, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Isn’t that excluded from the sale?





Bee_Abney said:


> Sorry, that's not on sale as it is less than a year old.


Ughhhhhhh


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> BBCSO Core for sure.


Ha! THX. '_Beggars can't ne choosers_ .... one reason here, for indecision, is ongoing AR1 additions.
No bad choice _ imho _ BBC SO is impressive _and now_ so afforable !


----------



## chrisav (Mar 23, 2022)

Will this be the time that I finally get Kepler? Hmmmmmm


----------



## cqd (Mar 23, 2022)

Hmm.. might pick up solstice..


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I don't know if you can use it. It is a gift card, not a coupon or money off, so I don't see why not.
> 
> I think I got my gift card within a few hours of purchase; but I didn't check until the next day


Thanks! Ordered an original, got the $10 gift card instantly, put the code into the redeem section, it worked with the Apex discount code, and purchased Soundust Volume 2 in only a few minutes. Dangerously easy!


----------



## carlc (Mar 23, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Will this be the time that I finally get Kepler? Hmmmmmm


I bought Kepler last year and haven't really been able to use it. There is actually a free demo, which is uncommon for Spitfire libraries:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Ha! THX. 'Beggars can't ne choosers .... one reason here, for indecision, is ongoing AR1 additions.
> No bad choice _ imho _ BBC SO is impressive _and now_ so afforable !


You can use the AR1 additions with BBCSO as well 

Plus AR1 ain't got no legatos.


----------



## carlc (Mar 23, 2022)

JT3_Jon said:


> Thanks! Ordered an original, got the $10 gift card instantly, put the code into the redeem section, it worked with the Apex discount code, and purchased Soundust Volume 2 in only a few minutes. Dangerously easy!


Thanks for confirming, I am planning something similar


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 23, 2022)

carlc said:


> Thanks for confirming, I am planning something similar


Just know you have to redeem the code for the gift card first. Its not a coupon code at checkout but a different part of the website linked in the gift card email you’ll receive.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

cqd said:


> Hmm.. might pick up solstice..


Not in the sale


----------



## cqd (Mar 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Not in the sale


Oh, I thought when it didn't have the new tab beside it it would be..
Meh..I won't so..


----------



## zeng (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> You can use the AR1 additions with BBCSO as well
> 
> Plus AR1 ain't got no legatos.


but BBC Core with 1 mic vs AR with many mics


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 23, 2022)

zeng said:


> but BBC with 1 mic vs AR with many mics


but AR1 with pre-made ensembles vs BBC with individual instruments (and better sounding too)


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> but AR1 with pre-made ensembles vs BBC with individual instruments (and better sounding too)


Better sounding... I think a few of us would disagree lol.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Mar 23, 2022)

Anyone know how long this sale is good for? All I see is "for a limited time".


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 23, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Anyone know how long this sale is good for? All I see is "for a limited time".


Everything is for a limited time, the Universe too.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Mar 23, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Anyone know how long this sale is good for? All I see is "for a limited time".



At bottom of website: "OFFER ENDS AT 23:59 GMT 25/03/22"


----------



## Markrs (Mar 23, 2022)

I was only really interested in Hammers, and sadly that is excluded


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2022)

Maybe we should all save up for Abbey Road Modular Orchestra.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 23, 2022)

If I buy SCS Pro mics, are there options to download in separate parts to save hard drive space?
(I'd take just the outriggers and JJ mixes.)


----------



## Evans (Mar 23, 2022)

What time is it ending? Read the page.
What products are excluded? Read the page.
Can I combine with any other discounts? Read the page.
Should you go buy Symphobia 2 from ProjectSAM? Yes.


----------



## Evans (Mar 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> If I buy SCS Pro mics, are there options to download in separate parts to save hard drive space?
> (I'd take just the outriggers and JJ mixes.)


If it's the same as SSS/SSW/SSB, then it's basically split into two packages: the original/standard CTA stuff, and another download for all the extra mics and mixes.


----------



## AMBi (Mar 23, 2022)

Sacconi Quartet and Percussion Swarm have eluded me for far too long

Don’t have space for either of them (or funds) but the want is still there.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 23, 2022)

Evans said:


> What time is it ending? Read the page.
> What products are excluded? Read the page.
> Can I combine with any other discounts? Read the page.
> Should you go buy Symphobia 2 from ProjectSAM? Yes.


_strange sound suddenly resonating here ! ??? ...... sounds like ..... __HOOPUS__, __HOOPUS, __HOOPUS_


----------



## Ricgus3 (Mar 23, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Hmmm. I'm thinking that I should maybe upgrade HZP to the Pro edition. Any thoughts and opinions if it's worth 100 €?


It is! Having all the artist mixes is really like owning 5 diffrent drum libraries. Jxl is punchy and epic and Geoff is natural sounding, perfect for intimate stuff or organic sounds


----------



## Foxcall (Mar 23, 2022)

if I already own Action Strings 2, and 8dio's Ostinato strings, I'm debating whether or not Symphonic Motions would have value providing any more recorded ostinato tools for decent re-bowing parts? Really want to get Chamber strings, but that will have to wait for Black Friday, I think.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 23, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> but AR1 with pre-made ensembles vs BBC with individual instruments (and better sounding too)


I can’t believe I’m saying this. No more drugs for this man!


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 23, 2022)

The only Solo Violin and Cello i have are Joshua Bell and Blakus.
Are the Solo Cello and Violin from SA up to par and worth it?

Thanks


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> What’s the verdict of Woodwinds Evolution and Angular Strings? I’ve been eyeing on both for quite a long time.


Both are excellent!


----------



## AMBi (Mar 23, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> The only Solo Violin and Cello i have are Joshua Bell and Blakus.
> Are the Solo Cello and Violin from SA up to par and worth it?
> 
> Thanks


Not by themselves imo.
If you want them you’re better off getting the full Solo Strings library since the individual Solo Violin & Cello releases only feature the Total Performance patch which is more of an up-front virtuoso so it’s a bit limited to that style. 

The full Solo Strings package features a more standard legato, multiple sustain types, multiple shorts in addition to the Total Performance patches making it far more versatile for both virtuoso, agile playing and softer, intimate music as well.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 23, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Not by themselves imo.
> If you want them you’re better off getting the full Solo Strings library since the individual Solo Violin & Cello releases only feature the Total Performance patch which is more of an up-front virtuoso so it’s a bit limited to that style.
> 
> The full Solo Strings package features a more standard legato, multiple sustain types, multiple shorts in addition to the Total Performance patches making it far more versatile for both virtuoso, agile playing and softer, intimate music as well.


Thank You, i need them more for Exposed/Alone type of stuff.


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 23, 2022)

Unfortunately, by my math, it’s roughly the same (or more) to get AROOF (at 50%) and then expansions, versus just getting AR1 Collection at regular price


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I was only really interested in Hammers, and sadly that is excluded


Great minds think alike


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Has anyone checked out with one library….then tried to use the code again in a separate transaction?


Yes. It didn't work haha

Hey everyone, major announcement, after well over a decade of buying samples and just under a decade of watching people in here singing Spitfire's praises, i have officially purchased my first Spitfire library lmao I've been looking for a good organ and Union Chapel seems like some of the best value for money even at full price. A chance to get out for 75? Done!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 23, 2022)

Have Audiobro - LADD ( a bit long in tooth ?) 
HZP Pro _ no doubt strong addition, but enough to justify $299.50 ?? 🤷🏻


----------



## AMBi (Mar 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Yes. It didn't work haha


I wonder if it works if one makes a 2nd account

I did that during the OT Christmas Gift Card and got 2 free instruments lol


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 23, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Oh no, BBC Pro for $275...this is gonna be hard to resist


It's 630Gb... that might help calm the urge!!!

If I could grab the Leaders and maybe 1 extra mic I'd be happy to pay £250.. but at this rate I'd need to buy another SSD...


----------



## AMBi (Mar 23, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> Thank You, i need them more for Exposed/Alone type of stuff.


For more exposed solo stuff I find it’s a bit too distant and roomy at times but if you like what you’re hearing I’m sure you’d love it since it’s a great package!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 23, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> Does Spitfire have any what i call Exotic Instruments such as Damage 2, Master Sessions or even stuff like some of the ProjectSam or Sample Logic Stuff? With Players and Loops and stuff inside? Like Hybrid Orchestral leaning more to Loops and Percussions, not the traditional stuff.
> Thanks



Redcola for trailer sound design. Orbit for World music loops and one shots. BT Phobos for convolution synthesis (sample shaping, tones and timbres, etc). eDNa for processed orchestral synthy sounds.

I don't have any of them, but I'm interested myself.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 23, 2022)

I thought I might have quick browse, but their website is borked......continuous 504 errors...


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 23, 2022)

jamessy said:


> Is it finally the time to pick up SStS Pro? Or maybe CDT


CDT. I really enjoy i and glad I got it in December.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 23, 2022)

Foxcall said:


> if I already own Action Strings 2, and 8dio's Ostinato strings, I'm debating whether or not Symphonic Motions would have value providing any more recorded ostinato tools for decent re-bowing parts? Really want to get Chamber strings, but that will have to wait for Black Friday, I think.


I think Symphonic Motions is better used to give rhythmical strings textures. You only have the grid and no general keyswitch patches - that's already a clear indicator what this library aims at. It's really great though and I'm super happy that I have it. Also, you can of course set the whole grid to the same articulation, so you can use it more focused as well.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 23, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> Everything is for a limited time, the Universe too.


And strangely, Spitfire and 8dio sales will continue after the end of the universe.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 23, 2022)

aeliron said:


> And strangely, Spitfire and 8dio sales will continue after the end of the universe.


I think they will. Chris and Paul are like Guinan.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Mar 23, 2022)

Pulled the trigger on Albion Neo. I was on the fence, since I have BBCSO Core, but I think the ensemble patches and ostinatum will be very helpful to my workflow; it still feels daunting trying to write individual parts for every instrument. Also very curious to try out the eDNA engine and test tweakability.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 23, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> Pulled the trigger on Albion Neo. I was on the fence, since I have BBCSO Core, but I think the ensemble patches and ostinatum will be very helpful to my workflow; it still feels daunting trying to write individual parts for every instrument. Also very curious to try out the eDNA engine and test tweakability.


Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 23, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> Pulled the trigger on Albion Neo. I was on the fence, since I have BBCSO Core, but I think the ensemble patches and ostinatum will be very helpful to my workflow; it still feels daunting trying to write individual parts for every instrument. Also very curious to try out the eDNA engine and test tweakability.


You'll love it. Two words: Segla Textures


----------



## GtrString (Mar 23, 2022)

I picked up eDna Earth for 75€. Will probably pick up the Studio Orchestra in the easter sales too..


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 23, 2022)

I think I'm going to take a chance with AROOF and get it. Has anyone tried to composed with this and CSS or Appassionata together.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Mar 23, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> It's 630Gb... that might help calm the urge!!!


Arrested Development narrator: "It did not."


----------



## mussnig (Mar 23, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Arrested Development narrator


You mean Ron Howard?


----------



## PrimeEagle (Mar 23, 2022)

mussnig said:


> You mean Ron Howard?


Yep


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 23, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I think I'm going to take a chance with AROOF and get it. Has anyone tried to composed with this and CSS or Appassionata together.


I have succesfully *) combined AROOF and Apassionata. Love the combo.

*) I am a seasoned failure so please interpret this adjective in context


----------



## mussnig (Mar 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have succesfully *) combined AROOF and Apassionata. Love the combo.
> 
> *) I am a seasoned failure so please interpret this adjective in context


Don't be so hard on yourself. I can't judge your music but I can safely say that you make a great and positive contribution to this community!


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 23, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> So... if the apex sale is also -50%.. EWC is -100%





Futchibon said:


> Both are excellent!


I said Apex Schmaypex, I'm glad there's nothing I need, finally am not spending anymore money on sample libraries. I then noticed that Solo Strings was in my Wish List from a ways back and thought, "nah, how good is it?". I did a really really bad thing... I watched demos of the library, both Spitfire and others.

I mean, it's only $199, I spend more than that on Cable/Internet in a month, and look how much more I'd get out of the library and how many times does a 50 off sale happen and listen to that tone and I can think of three pieces I wrote that need solo ANNNNNND.....


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 23, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I think I'm going to take a chance with AROOF and get it.


Every time I see AROOF, I read it in the voice of Scooby Doo.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Mar 23, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Every time I see AROOF, I read it in the voice of Scooby Doo.


I'm so glad to hear that I'm not the only one. Sometimes I even say it out loud to myself and then my two German Shepherds tilt their heads like I'm an idiot.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Every time I see AROOF, I read it in the voice of Scooby Doo.


Same

But I say also say shaggy 😂


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 23, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I think I'm going to take a chance with AROOF and get it. Has anyone tried to composed with this and CSS or Appassionata together.


To my (admittedly not the best) ears, the CSS mix mic seems to sit quite well with AROOF Mix 2 with no real tweaking needed outside of turning CSS down by about -7.5 to -9 dB.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Every time I see AROOF, I read it in the voice of Scooby Doo.


Shaggy: Hey Scoob, like there's an Apex sale over at Spitfire! How about a nice ham sandwich?

Scoob: AROOF! Ruh Roh!


----------



## gives19 (Mar 23, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> Pulled the trigger on Albion Neo. I was on the fence, since I have BBCSO Core, but I think the ensemble patches and ostinatum will be very helpful to my workflow; it still feels daunting trying to write individual parts for every instrument. Also very curious to try out the eDNA engine and test tweakability.


Yup They are both great. Love NEO. Have CORE and thinking of doing the upgrade. not sure how much it will improve things, but for $275 US upgrade for me from BBSO Core it's a nice steal! I heard they improved things a bit on the Pro version? not sure.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Shaggy: Hey Scoob, like there's an Apex sale over at Spitfire! How about a nice ham sandwich?
> 
> Scoob: AROOF! Ruh Roh!


Shaggy: With arugula?
Scoob: ARUGULA!!!


----------



## shadowsoflight (Mar 23, 2022)

gives19 said:


> Yup They are both great. Love NEO. Have CORE and thinking of doing the upgrade. not sure how much it will improve things, but for $275 US upgrade for me from BBSO Core it's a nice steal! I heard they improved things a bit on the Pro version? not sure.



Thought about it too, but my hard drive started letting out a faint scream everytime I went to the product page. (Honestly, for my current level of skill it would just be overwhelming, which is why I've passed on it so far. Core is a perfect sweet-spot for my capability.)

Here is a changelog for the BBCSO suite of products, in case it helps: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...374557-Version-History-BBC-Symphony-Orchestra


----------



## gives19 (Mar 23, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> Thought about it too, but my hard drive started letting out a faint scream everytime I went to the product page. (Honestly, for my current level of skill it would just be overwhelming, which is why I've passed on it so far. Core is a perfect sweet-spot for my capability.)
> 
> Here is a changelog for the BBCSO suite of products, in case it helps: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...374557-Version-History-BBC-Symphony-Orchestra


Yeah. I have been chatting offline with someone about it. It is a steal for the money though. The advantage for $275 will allow me to blend with other things and I don't need it as my GO TO library whatsoever. I have a fast Mac and lots of memory and a ton of HD space 16TB plus. and maybe be grabbing a larger, but waiting until I decide on new Mac this summer.


----------



## Mithnaur (Mar 23, 2022)

I am faced with an unusual choice.
I've been needing a bike for a while and a model just like it will finally arrive in stores (there's been a bit of a shortage lately).

I was also looking closely at how to budget an ipad for several uses in music including TouchOSC or another control application (because the smartphone is fine for 5 minutes ^^).

But on top of that I was getting back in touch with an old unfulfilled love, the modular synthesis (thanks to my wife who offered me a nice little Microbrute and I think she would like to see me touching other analogical joys!) And so I started to look at Euroracks and some modules.

On top of that, the VSL promotions would have made me want to upgrade my DS Collection. The same goes for the Claire libraries at 8dio, which seemed nice (even if I already have some very good stuff with the VSL solo WW).

And of course it's at this moment that these 50% fall more than opportune for me who was waiting for a while to be able to offer me SCS, or even a small NEO, Symphonic WW or AR.
But as I already have BBCSO Pro and Tundra among others, I'm not sure that the latter are necessarily the best choices (except SCS).

Anyway ... my limited budget will force me to make complicated choices.


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's $240 USD (to upgrade from owning AROOF to full AR1). About $35 per Selection.
> That price will change as they add more instruments though.


@Land of Missing Parts Do you own only AROOF and $240 is the price you see in your cart for upgrade to full Collection? Or, is $240 based on some previous pricing info? Just wondering how accurate $240 is. Thanks.


----------



## Fidelity (Mar 23, 2022)

Couldn't resist the woodwind evolutions, been eyeing them for months. Check the affirm financing options guys, had a 6 month interest free option on my purchase. For anyone unsure of how to use the gift card from the originals promo, "redeem" it to your account first and it will be automatically applied.


----------



## CATDAD (Mar 23, 2022)

Mithnaur said:


> I am faced with an unusual choice.
> I've been needing a bike for a while and a model just like it will finally arrive in stores (there's been a bit of a shortage lately).
> 
> I was also looking closely at how to budget an ipad for several uses in music including TouchOSC or another control application (because the smartphone is fine for 5 minutes ^^).
> ...


These are good situations to be faced with. They are times to dig deep in to your heart, and your wallet, to take stock of what is truly important to you at this moment in time!

The joys of having a decent bike in your life can not be understated! 

You will eventually collect all of these things, so ask yourself which would be most immediately beneficial! And keep in mind while this is a solid deal, it is also the only item on your list that will never be in short supply.


----------



## Digivolt (Mar 23, 2022)

If you had to choose BHCT, AROOF, Tundra or BBC Core for a companion library to CSB, Nucleus, Aeria some of the VSL BBO stuff and either CSW or VSL winds what would you choose and why ?


----------



## johnny.boy (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello everyone! I am torn between two choices re the 50% Apex 2022:

Bernard Hermann or Albion NEO? 
Any feedback would be welcomed 

PS: I have a bunch of Spitfire products and I'm looking for something very useable yet authentic and a niche. For instance I'm not short of orchestras (as I imagine most of us aren't :D) but the Bernard Hermann has a distinct dry/sadonic sound and I do like the ensemble matching i.e. harp & vibes, trumpet & xlyo, etc...
However with Albion NEO I love the Brunel loops and the electronic side of Stephensons Steam Band (as opposed to the strings, brass & woodwinds as I have many other options for that even though with a different sound). 

Much appreciated on any thoughts


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 23, 2022)

johnny.boy said:


> Hello everyone! I am torn between two choices re the 50% Apex 2022:
> 
> Bernard Hermann or Albion NEO?
> Any feedback would be welcomed
> ...


It’s 2 very different libraries, so you can flip a coin. Good luck!


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 23, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> If you had to choose BHCT, AROOF, Tundra or BBC Core for a companion library to CSB, Nucleus, Aeria some of the VSL BBO stuff and either CSW or VSL winds what would you choose and why ?


Since you have nucleus probably not BBC or AROOF as you have an orchestral library, BHCT and Tundra are both fantastic, but very different. Do you like quieter atmospheric stuff or the swagger of Hermann's soundtracks? Perhaps try and create a second account and see if you can get both for 50% off!


johnny.boy said:


> Hello everyone! I am torn between two choices re the 50% Apex 2022:
> 
> Bernard Hermann or Albion NEO?
> Any feedback would be welcomed
> ...


Which Spitfire libs do you have? If you have a chamber strings lib already, I'd go with BHCT as it will give you more stuff you don't have. But they're both awesome


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 23, 2022)

Well I just bought Synchron Percussion I otherwise 50% off of Spitfire Percussion might've intrigued me. I've resisted any more Albions (Neo / Solstice) since I don't use them much. Beyond that, Alternative Solo Strings have that great demo by Homay, but they strike me as getting pretty repetitive quickly due to the limited baked in "expression". AR2's tone never captured me and Sacconi has its detractors (compared to Solo Strings or something like CSSS).

Perhaps more money to spend on the VSL sale instead now...


----------



## johnny.boy (Mar 23, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> It’s 2 very different libraries, so you can flip a coin. Good luck!


Very true. I am working on more singer/songwriter stuff - and perhaps the Albion NEO might have more use? Not sure. I love both.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 23, 2022)

Having BBCSO Core and Eastwest Hollywood Opus Edition, does getting AROOF brings something useful? Or maybe upgrade to BBCSO Pro?


----------



## johnny.boy (Mar 23, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Since you have nucleus probably not BBC or AROOF as you have an orchestral library, BHCT and Tundra are both fantastic, but very different. Do you like quieter atmospheric stuff or the swagger of Hermann's soundtracks? Perhaps try and create a second account and see if you can get both for 50% off!
> 
> Which Spitfire libs do you have? If you have a chamber strings lib already, I'd go with BHCT as it will give you more stuff you don't have. But they're both awesome


Hey, thanks! 
I had to check to answer this  I have Spitfire Chamber Strings, Symphonic Orchestra Complete (apart from percussion), ARO The Collection, BBC Pro, Apassionata, Heirloom (my current fav), Hammers, Albion Solstice, ONE and Tundra, Kepler, Symphonic Motions, all Olafur Arnalds, British and Contemporary Drama Toolkits, Spitfire Solo Strings, Abbey Road Two Pro, Apertures, Hans Zimmer Percussion, Orbis and Alternative Solo Strings. Wow. I just realized why I'm always broke! Ha!

I have to say, I am more into singer/songwriter stuff (even though I still always created cinematic stuff) hence Heirloom and Olafur.A. are favs along with CDT. So I'm torn. I love the BHCT and Albion NEO just wondering which would be of more use (considering what I already own) for singer/songwriter stuff (which could be very cinematic/orchestral too). Thanks for sharing thoughts


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 23, 2022)

Taking 'breather' time now .... sooooo many fine alternatives.
Not really time for 'what ifs' _ yet saddened that AR1: The Collection _excluded_. 😞


----------



## szczaw (Mar 23, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Having BBCSO Core and Eastwest Hollywood Opus Edition, does getting AROOF brings something useful? Or maybe upgrade to BBCSO Pro?


AR selections give you instrument combos that neither BBC nor HO have.


----------



## johnny.boy (Mar 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I have BHCT. The string sections are excellent, and very broad set of articulations and sound. The Brass and Wind sections are bit more hit and miss. One of my main gripes is the limited range of some of the instruments in BHCT - some are only an octave, others just two octaves. And the trumpet/xylo patch is basically useless (IMHO - technical phasing issues, and I just don't like the tone at all). I was listening to the Cory Pellazi demo of NEO this morning, wondering if I want it, and the woods and brass in NEO sound very interesting. I think though I'm going to get BBCSO Pro, as I don't have a complete orchestra yet, and I really love the aesthetic of BBCSO.


Hey, thanks fro sharing that! 
I see... I do like the sound of the combos in BHCT but as we all know, the number of times we "think" it will be useful and then in reality find it sitting there and just never what you're after is common. Everything is great and they all have their time and place even if it's just one note for instance in the limited range you mentioned. However, their turn to exist in a recording might never come  And it would be just be loads of money spent for something that just has potential but no use yet. It's addictive to feel we have the tools.

However, I was saying earlier that I am more into singer/songwriter stuff (and could be cinematic too) hence Heirloom and Olafur.A. are favs. I have spent so much that I am "trying" to be more practical. I love the BHCT and Albion NEO which both have uses but wondering which would be of *more* use in singer/songwriter stuff


----------



## johnny.boy (Mar 23, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Having BBCSO Core and Eastwest Hollywood Opus Edition, does getting AROOF brings something useful? Or maybe upgrade to BBCSO Pro?


IMO, I would go for the BBC Pro. I own ARO entire collection and BBC Pro. As a sound, I prefer ARO. However, it is incomplete. With BBC Pro you get all the leaders. AROOF you don't get the legatos and at the moment with the entire collection we still don't have high string legatos (yet). Who knows when and what exactly will be offered. It seems as a complete set with BBC Pro. You will have the orchestra there.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 23, 2022)

szczaw said:


> AR selections give you instrument combos that neither BBC nor HO have.


You mean the smaller products or the main one too?


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Hey everyone, major announcement, after well over a decade of buying samples and just under a decade of watching people in here singing Spitfire's praises, i have officially purchased my first Spitfire library lmao I've been looking for a good organ and Union Chapel seems like some of the best value for money even at full price. A chance to get out for 75? Done!


It's a slippery slope, today UCO, tomorrow...


johnny.boy said:


> Hey, thanks!
> I had to check to answer this  I have Spitfire Chamber Strings, Symphonic Orchestra Complete (apart from percussion), ARO The Collection, BBC Pro, Apassionata, Heirloom (my current fav), Hammers, Albion Solstice, ONE and Tundra, Kepler, Symphonic Motions, all Olafur Arnalds, British and Contemporary Drama Toolkits, Spitfire Solo Strings, Abbey Road Two Pro, Apertures, Hans Zimmer Percussion, Orbis and Alternative Solo Strings. Wow. I just realized why I'm always broke! Ha!
> 
> I have to say, I am more into singer/songwriter stuff (even though I still always created cinematic stuff) hence Heirloom and Olafur.A. are favs along with CDT. So I'm torn. I love the BHCT and Albion NEO just wondering which would be of more use (considering what I already own) for singer/songwriter stuff (which could be very cinematic/orchestral too). Thanks for sharing thoughts


Nice collection! I'd love to hear what you do with BHCT in a singer/songwriting context!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 23, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I think I'm going to take a chance with AROOF and get it. Has anyone tried to composed with this and CSS or Appassionata together.


For sure. I use Appassionata strings a lot now for my orchestral stuff. My main orchestral Template is a mix of bbc pro, abbey road collection, cinebrass and Appassionata. And most recently cinematic studio winds. All of them blend very nicely together. I’ve been using MSS a little less lately but I still love that library too. And it also blends well. 

I’m currently trying to write my first symphony. Just finished the first movement (13 minutes roughly) and I mixed all those libraries above, including even brass from Ark 2, and it sounds very cohesive imo.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 23, 2022)

I just went for AR1 Mysterious Reeds. It's the one AR1 expansion that mistakenly was not excluded from the sale. I'm eventually going to get all of the expansions (only have Foundations right now), so getting this for $24.50 made sense. $10 less than the per-expansion cost when completing the bundle.

Was going to pass on the sale until I saw someone mention that the coupon code was working for that one. None of the other AR1 expansions work with the discount, I tried them all.

BDT or CDT were my other options, but I'm hoping that one of them is in this year's The Ton. If not, it's only a $20 difference between 40% off and 50% off, not a big deal.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 23, 2022)

Also, I haven't read through the whole thread yet, so someone may have already mentioned this.

The prize for winning the Apex competition/drawing is SSO Complete (SSS, SSB, SSW, JB Percussion, Masse, Harp, and Orchestral Grand Piano). The regular versions of SSS/SSB/SSW, not Pro.

But if you already have all or even some of them, the contest terms and conditions say you can negotiate an alternative prize.


----------



## RMH (Mar 23, 2022)

I bought SCS on Black Friday. There was always a chance to upgrade professionally, but it's true that there was a price burden.
In case of upgrade, the total amount I will pay is $150.01.
Rather than just getting a 50% discount from the regular price, it became a little more expensive.

$419(40% sale black friday)+150.1(Apex sale) = 569.1

499.5 > This time discount price.

The difference is $69.6

Of course, it's silly to get a new 50% discount, but I still wanted to weigh it.

What do you think?
What do you think is better?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 23, 2022)

RMH said:


> I bought SCS on Black Friday. There was always a chance to upgrade professionally, but it's true that there was a price burden.
> In case of upgrade, the total amount I will pay is $150.01.
> Rather than just getting a 50% discount from the regular price, it became a little more expensive.
> 
> ...


I love SCS Pro. The outriggers really open things up, with a wider sound than the tree without getting really wet like the ambient mics.

The JJ mixes are useful for saving CPU and RAM, but to me, don't do anything that you can't already do with the CTA mics in the regular SCS.

The alternative mics are interesting, but I haven't found much use for them. The outriggers alone make it worth it at $150 IMO. I just use 100% outriggers and around 50% close mics for basically everything now.

$150 is what I paid for it too, by upgrading to the SSO Pro Chamber Edition bundle along with SSB Pro and SSW Pro. The upgrade to SCS Pro by itself during a 40% off sale is $180, so it's not a huge difference in this 50% off sale. If there is something else that you have your eye on, it may be wise to go with that to take more advantage of the extra 10%.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The JJ mixes are useful for saving CPU and RAM, but to me, don't do anything that you can't already do with the CTA mics in the regular SCS.


The stereo mics do save a lot of RAM and just make dialing in a working mix very fast and easy. I also find the outriggers the most useful of the added mics.


----------



## Meduma (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm quite torn. Thinking of picking up my first big orchestral library (have BBCSO Discover which I've been playing with and enjoying). I'm thinking that one of the ones with larger groups of instruments is going to be best since I'm newer to scoring and more interested in those broader sweeps of what's happening than the tiny details. My brain is telling me that the smart move would be to grab Albion One or Abbey Road One, maybe Albion Neo for a baseline that will have whatever I need, but my heart tells me to go for Albion Solstice (or maybe Tundra but that seems less fitting to what I want).


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I love SCS Pro. The outriggers really open things up, with a wider sound than the tree without getting really wet like the ambient mics.


Zoinks Scoob! Couldn't agree more. I'm a mic nut, totally opens the playing field, especially the way Spitfire sets them up at Air.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 23, 2022)

HHHHAAAAAAAAAA!! I just ordered the Spitfire Chamber Strings at full price!!... They didn't ask for the Code!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 23, 2022)

Mithnaur said:


> I am faced with an unusual choice.
> I've been needing a bike for a while and a model just like it will finally arrive in stores (there's been a bit of a shortage lately).
> 
> I was also looking closely at how to budget an ipad for several uses in music including TouchOSC or another control application (because the smartphone is fine for 5 minutes ^^).
> ...


Get the bike. After that I would get the iPad as they are not only great to use as a touch controller but fantastic for creating music. There will always be VI sales or Eurorack modules come out.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 23, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> HHHHAAAAAAAAAA!! I just ordered the Spitfire Chamber Strings at full price!!... They didn't ask for the Code!


Contact Spitfire, if you haven’t downloaded to they should help you out


----------



## Mathematics (Mar 23, 2022)

Ugh....ARC is not included in this sale. I was hoping to get AR1+2.


----------



## Instrugramm (Mar 23, 2022)

Might have gone for SCS if Pacific wasn't around the corner... so I finally went for Sounddust since the price is ace.


----------



## Mathematics (Mar 23, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Having BBCSO Core and Eastwest Hollywood Opus Edition, does getting AROOF brings something useful? Or maybe upgrade to BBCSO Pro?


Someone posted an answer somewhere in an AR1 thread here on ViC, that when layering AR1 with other libraries, it adds "that sound" to the arrangement. I'm kind of in the same boat but I want AR1+2, not ARF. Unfortunately, this sale does NOT include ARC nor AR2.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Contact Spitfire, if you haven’t downloaded to they should help you out


I hope so! I feel like I'm stuck in a labyrinth.


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 23, 2022)

Many posts regarding Kepler go along the line of "I haven't gotten around to using it" or some variation thereof. I've been perpetually interested and have watched the walkthru before. I once again found WHAT it did to be kinda cool, but this time around the sound did not quite grab me. SAS and AROOF immediately made killer impressions and that sense was born out. Anyone out there have it who loves it and uses it to good effect? I do know about the CPU issues. I have the horsepower to handle it here (Or so I think)


----------



## branshen (Mar 24, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I hope so! I feel like I'm stuck in a labyrinth.



You are eligible for a refund if you contact us within 14 days of your order and have yet to download your product. Once a product has been downloaded or 14 days have elapsed, we cannot offer a refund. Please get in touch at spitfireaudio.com/support to request a refund.



Spitfire Audio — Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## carlc (Mar 24, 2022)

JT3_Jon said:


> Just know you have to redeem the code for the gift card first. Its not a coupon code at checkout but a different part of the website linked in the gift card email you’ll receive.


So, does the $10 gift card come off before the 50% Apex discount? In that case it would also be discounted and work out to be a $5 gift card. Hopefully that’s not the case, but if so, I’ll hold on to it and use it on a non-discounted purchase, like another originals purchase.


----------



## Easy Pickens (Mar 24, 2022)

Meduma said:


> I'm quite torn. Thinking of picking up my first big orchestral library (have BBCSO Discover which I've been playing with and enjoying). I'm thinking that one of the ones with larger groups of instruments is going to be best since I'm newer to scoring and more interested in those broader sweeps of what's happening than the tiny details. My brain is telling me that the smart move would be to grab Albion One or Abbey Road One, maybe Albion Neo for a baseline that will have whatever I need, but my heart tells me to go for Albion Solstice (or maybe Tundra but that seems less fitting to what I want).


If you're enjoying BBCSO Discover, I think BBCSO Core will be a revelation, and do everything you need it to do for quite a while. If you search the forum, there are entire threads of people naming Albion One as their biggest regret (I think it's got its uses, but it's pretty limited). AR1 sounds great, but is similarly limited to ensemble patches. 

I can well understand the appeal of ensemble patches, it lets you play a little more like a piano, great for sketching, or even getting a big sound quickly. But if you want to separate the oboes from the flutes, or even write individual 1st and 2nd violin parts, get BBCSO Core. Miles ahead of Discover, and you may even qualify for a discount for owning it.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 24, 2022)

branshen said:


> You are eligible for a refund if you contact us within 14 days of your order and have yet to download your product. Once a product has been downloaded or 14 days have elapsed, we cannot offer a refund. Please get in touch at spitfireaudio.com/support to request a refund.
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Frequently Asked Questions


I don't want a refund, I want to have my code applied to have a 50% rebate.


----------



## pranic (Mar 24, 2022)

carlc said:


> So, does the $10 gift card come off before the 50% Apex discount? In that case it would also be discounted and work out to be a $5 gift card. Hopefully that’s not the case, but if so, I’ll hold on to it and use it on a non-discounted purchase, like another originals purchase.


Fairly confident that they treat the gift card as another form of payment. So, you'd get the 50% off, and then the $10 gift card would apply after that.

I didn't make it out unscathed, and ended up finally picking up Glass+Steel for $49.


----------



## zeng (Mar 24, 2022)

I have East West Hollywood Orchestra OPUS. Should I get also BBC Core for $200? Would it be a nice addition or are they similar, what do you think?


----------



## _Adam_ (Mar 24, 2022)

I got Albion Tundra. Yay!


----------



## cedricm (Mar 24, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Every time I see AROOF, I read it in the voice of Scooby Doo.


This is the way.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 24, 2022)

zeng said:


> I have East West Hollywood Orchestra OPUS. Should I get also BBC Core for $200? Would it be a nice addition or are they similar, what do you think?


Nope, I wouldn't recommend it. Albion Tundra would be much more complementary.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 24, 2022)

zeng said:


> I have East West Hollywood Orchestra OPUS. Should I get also BBC Core for $200? Would it be a nice addition or are they similar, what do you think?


In my opinion, no and I have HW Opus and BBCSO Pro. I would recommend a library much more complementary such as Tundra, if you can have a use for it.
A cheaper way of completing your samples collection would be Frozen strings or other Originals - the €10 voucher promotion still applies I think?


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 24, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> For sure. I use Appassionata strings a lot now for my orchestral stuff. My main orchestral Template is a mix of bbc pro, abbey road collection, cinebrass and Appassionata. And most recently cinematic studio winds. All of them blend very nicely together. I’ve been using MSS a little less lately but I still love that library too. And it also blends well.
> 
> I’m currently trying to write my first symphony. Just finished the first movement (13 minutes roughly) and I mixed all those libraries above, including even brass from Ark 2, and it sounds very cohesive imo.


That's kind of how it's been with me when it comes to using Appassionata most of the time. I have a template that's focused on that and CSS but I find Appassionata to be a little better, easier to play and more pleasing to hear even with the lack of vibrato. Layered together, they sound really great as I'm still dabbling with the mics from both libraries. Afflatus has been on my radar lately but I feel like as diverse as that library is, there would be quite a bit of overlap with some of the stuff I already have.


----------



## si0099 (Mar 24, 2022)

Pulled the trigger on the Bernard Herman Toolkit...!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 24, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Nope, I wouldn't recommend it. Albion Tundra would be much more complementary.


I disagree. I blend EW with BBCSO all the time.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 24, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> @Land of Missing Parts Do you own only AROOF and $240 is the price you see in your cart for upgrade to full Collection? Or, is $240 based on some previous pricing info? Just wondering how accurate $240 is. Thanks.


Correct. I own only AROOF and this is the offer to complete my collection.


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 24, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Every time I see AROOF, I read it in the voice of Scooby Doo.


WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO ME!?!!!..._well...that's never going away...._


----------



## oepion (Mar 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Two words: Segla Textures


I think those two words are going to be solely responsible for the drainage of my wallet within the next hour or so. I never felt like I really needed Neo because Tundra already covers a lot of ground when it comes to the quiet and intimate end of the spectrum - despite Tundra being a much larger orchestra. 

Then I watched the walkthrough on the Segla Textures and those string bend presets are single-handedly tipping the balance towards Neo over BHCT and Alternative Solo Strings which I was considering until now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 24, 2022)

oepion said:


> I think those two words are going to be solely responsible for the drainage of my wallet within the next hour or so. I never felt like I really needed Neo because Tundra already covers a lot of ground when it comes to the quiet and intimate end of the spectrum - despite Tundra being a much larger orchestra.
> 
> Then I watched the walkthrough on the Segla Textures and those string bend presets are single-handedly tipping the balance towards Neo over BHCT and Alternative Solo Strings which I was considering until now.


BHCT and NEO are two of my best purchases of last year. Tough call. But you’ll ens up with a very inspiring set of patches either way!


----------



## carlc (Mar 24, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO ME!?!!!..._well...that's never going away...._


Like, zoinks!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 24, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> If you're enjoying BBCSO Discover, I think BBCSO Core will be a revelation, and do everything you need it to do for quite a while. If you search the forum, there are entire threads of people naming Albion One as their biggest regret (I think it's got its uses, but it's pretty limited). AR1 sounds great, but is similarly limited to ensemble patches.
> 
> I can well understand the appeal of ensemble patches, it lets you play a little more like a piano, great for sketching, or even getting a big sound quickly. But if you want to separate the oboes from the flutes, or even write individual 1st and 2nd violin parts, get BBCSO Core. Miles ahead of Discover, and you may even qualify for a discount for owning it.


For PluginGuru UNIFY users _ BBC SO Core also brings added benefits. 
Already cool just with Discover.


----------



## Jonny487 (Mar 24, 2022)

Does anyone think I should grab SCS? I already have CSS and BBC core. Would this be redundant/ money better spent elsewhere or is there a good enough reason to add SCS to my collection of libs.

I wasn't even really in the market for another string library, but the 50% off makes it doable price. maybe its just FOMO


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 24, 2022)

I kinda know where he is. Just not the exact spot. Will have to get more hints/images


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 24, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Many posts regarding Kepler go along the line of "I haven't gotten around to using it" or some variation thereof. I've been perpetually interested and have watched the walkthru before. I once again found WHAT it did to be kinda cool, but this time around the sound did not quite grab me. SAS and AROOF immediately made killer impressions and that sense was born out. Anyone out there have it who loves it and uses it to good effect? I do know about the CPU issues. I have the horsepower to handle it here (Or so I think)


I have used it (Kepler) in a couple of tracks. But merely as orchestral flourishes to otherwise non-orchestral music. I like it for that. To be honest, I never had any serious CPU issues, not even on my laptop. But then again I don't have any big templates.


----------



## Evans (Mar 24, 2022)

Jonny487 said:


> Does anyone think I should grab SCS? I already have CSS and BBC core. Would this be redundant/ money better spent elsewhere or is there a good enough reason to add SCS to my collection of libs.
> 
> I wasn't even really in the market for another string library, but the 50% off makes it doable price. maybe its just FOMO


It's obviously considered a good (or even great) product by many here, but probably yes... FOMO. Unless you write for strings quite often and really want those additional techniques or section size or recording space, then it really comes down to how much disposable income you have.


----------



## EricL (Mar 24, 2022)

Jonny487 said:


> Does anyone think I should grab SCS? I already have CSS and BBC core. Would this be redundant/ money better spent elsewhere or is there a good enough reason to add SCS to my collection of libs.
> 
> I wasn't even really in the market for another string library, but the 50% off makes it doable price. maybe its just FOMO


I got SCS because of FOMO  (50% off is no joke) but what sold it to me was this video:



He does a comparison for CSS, SSS, SCS and SSoS. 
The selling point was when he layered SCS with CSS at 4:01. See for yourself if you'd like it because I know I sure would 8)


----------



## Aitcpiano (Mar 24, 2022)

EricL said:


> I got SCS because of FOMO  (50% off is no joke) but what sold it to me was this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CSS and SCS Pro are my main string libraries. SCS Pro layers really well with other string libraries and is great when used with CSS.


----------



## Digivolt (Mar 24, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Since you have nucleus probably not BBC or AROOF as you have an orchestral library, BHCT and Tundra are both fantastic, but very different. Do you like quieter atmospheric stuff or the swagger of Hermann's soundtracks? Perhaps try and create a second account and see if you can get both for 50% off!


I understand possibly avoiding AROOF but to ignore BBC, I'm curious why you think this as I was under the assumption that BBC covered the more classical side of scoring whilst Nucleus is more on the epic cinematic/hybrid side of scoring ? So BBC would fill a gap that Nucleus doesn't cover ?


----------



## Evans (Mar 24, 2022)

Uh oh, I forgot that Percussion Swarm exists. Now deciding between

Spitfire Percussion
HZ Percussion (Pro; not an upgrade)
SCS upgrade to Pro
Percussion Swarm
Albion NEO
Might as well spend some money today on _something_.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 24, 2022)

Evans said:


> Uh oh, I forgot that Percussion Swarm exists. Now deciding between
> 
> Spitfire Percussion
> HZ Percussion (Pro; not an upgrade)
> ...


I wish the discount code could be used more than once!


----------



## mussnig (Mar 24, 2022)

Evans said:


> Uh oh, I forgot that Percussion Swarm exists. Now deciding between
> 
> Spitfire Percussion
> HZ Percussion (Pro; not an upgrade)
> ...


Wow, three percussion libs and then Albion Neo which doesn't have percussion at all - interesting list. I have all of them (HZP only non-pro but will most likely upgrade to Pro now) and I won't start to argue Neo vs. some percussion (I guess I can't help you with that), but regarding percussion:

If you already have orchestral percussion and some epic percussion, then I would recommend Swarm. It also includes individual hits and thus gives a nice mix between additional perc. and percussive textures. Also, it features some instruments that are probably not too common in other libs.

HZP is great and if you want epic percussion in Air Lyndhurst, than that's probably the best choice. Timp. is also very nice. But if you have something like Damage 2, you already have most of this stuff covered.

Spitfire Percussion is my goto lib for orchestral percussion. I also have BBCSO Pro and like the percussion selection there in general but Spitfire Percussion simply has a sound quality I like better. I guess it's the room. BBCSO just sounds too "well-behaved" in a way and sometimes that's exactly what I want but most of the times I prefer Spitfire Percussion which just has more gravitas. That being said, if you already have a nice standard percussion lib. the other libs from your list will most likely give you stuff you don't have covered yet.


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 24, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I understand possibly avoiding AROOF but to ignore BBC, I'm curious why you think this as I was under the assumption that BBC covered the more classical side of scoring whilst Nucleus is more on the epic cinematic/hybrid side of scoring ? So BBC would fill a gap that Nucleus doesn't cover ?


I have all 4 and would recommend them all, it's just in terms of the least similarities to what you already have. If you're into the classical sound BBC would be great. 

Perhaps put all 4 on bits of paper and draw from a hat? Can't go wrong!


----------



## Digivolt (Mar 24, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Perhaps put all 4 on bits of paper and draw from a hat? Can't go wrong!


Honestly that's what I was thinking of doing


----------



## chrisav (Mar 24, 2022)

So I made my decision and jumped on Kepler. Now to see if the infamous CPU issues will spoil the fun or not!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 24, 2022)

Woodwind Evolutions? (Any fans?)
Symphonic Motions, to add some ostinati to Apassionata and AROOF?
BT Phobos? (Out of sheer curiosity)
BBCSO Pro upgrade (600 Gb though… oof)
Nothing? (Save money and get Hammers at another time?)


----------



## Vladinemir (Mar 24, 2022)

Is there SF string library that could be used for small baroque orchestra sound? For example Solo Strings. I've read that the instruments work nicely together as a section. Focus is on articulations with fast bowing and medium to fast legato. I would use it for songs likely with electronic sounds too, rather than trying to mock up real pieces.
There are probably not libraries with 3 or 4 violins section, 2 violas or 2 cellos so solo instruments is the option then.
For example, Cremona Quartet has this demo which sound pretty close to what I want.

It looks like there are many things people don't like about it though. Does SF offer something better for this particular genre?
Real orchestra examples:


I know there are many posts about solo strings from SF, but this sale caught me by surprise. I usually do much more research.


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 24, 2022)

Gotcher BDT rite heeyah

(Temme, of your list of possibles, I have only Symphonic Motions, which I like a lot. In fact, I probably over-use it to the point where it has likely become a crutch)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 24, 2022)

A few questions to the audience:

Spitfire Percussion - how do folks find it compares to CinePerc, Berlin Percussion, or Synchron Percussion? Too similar? Or distinctly better in specific areas?

Pro version of Symphonic Strings - I understand the possible helpfulness of the additional mics, but how much can you get via the 3 standard mics + a reverb / positioning / widening plugin? Worth the (significant) extra space on the hard drive? I have SCS Pro but only have the standard mics installed still.

Thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Woodwind Evolutions? (Any fans?)
> Symphonic Motions, to add some ostinati to Apassionata and AROOF?
> BT Phobos? (Out of sheer curiosity)
> BBCSO Pro upgrade (600 Gb though… oof)
> Nothing? (Save money and get Hammers at another time?)


I have Symphonic Motions and like it for what it’s designed for. I prefer to the other ostinato string libraries I have though I’d be hard pressed to explain why. That said I find I don’t use it (or any of the Ostinato libraries) all that often. 



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Pro version of Symphonic Strings - I understand the possible helpfulness of the additional mics, but how much can you get via the 3 standard mics + a reverb / positioning / widening plugin? Worth the (significant) extra space on the hard drive? I have SCS Pro but only have the standard mics installed still.



Besides the additional mics pro has the stereo mixes and the outriggers. (I think it’s useful to install both with SCS as well) SSS also has leaders mics, which I haven’t used much but does help bring some detail to the sound.


----------



## Evans (Mar 24, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Wow, three percussion libs and then Albion Neo which doesn't have percussion at all - interesting list.


Yeah, I don't have any AIR percussion, but enough other AIR libraries to possibly warrant Spitfire/Joby or HZPerc.

Funny enough, the _real _pairings are

Spitfire Percussion and/or HZ Perc Pro - for some fairly typical AIR percussion; and
NEO and/or Swarm - because they more closely fit what I want to write.
If you think about it that way, it's less "three percussion libraries and NEO" and more "two strikes/hits libraries and two with more eclectic or unusual sounds."

I do have Berlin Percussion and all the Ark products (plus scattered things like True Strike 1 and Hammers), so I'm fairly set on such percussion. It's just sometimes a pain to not have common percussion at AIR.

Very tempting to get Spitfire Percussion for the reasons you mentioned and keeping Swarm and NEO on my "someday maybe" list (and ignoring HZPerc, because it's not a big need, just a soft want).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 24, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> Is there SF string library that could be used for small baroque orchestra sound? For example Solo Strings. I've read that the instruments work nicely together as a section. Focus is on articulations with fast bowing and medium to fast legato. I would use it for songs likely with electronic sounds too, rather than trying to mock up real pieces.
> There are probably not libraries with 3 or 4 violins section, 2 violas or 2 cellos so solo instruments is the option then.
> For example, Cremona Quartet has this demo which sound pretty close to what I want.
> 
> ...



There's the Sacconi Quartet. Requires full version of Kontakt though.


----------



## Mike Stone (Mar 24, 2022)

I bought the Studio Woodwinds Professional (w/the Apex discount), which sounds completely fine to me btw. I also got the Abbey Road One Complete Collection and Intimate Strings. Wow, both sound absolutely fantastic!  AROOF in particular is a work of art, it just has that outstanding high-fidelity sparkle to it. The missing link in AROOF is a high strings legato patch, but hopefully it's on its way. They already released a low strings legato addon.

Intimate Strings is a steal at 29€, with a better flautando patch than my SSS library IMO (smaller ensemble, but still). With these newer Spitfire libraries the various quirks of SSS become more obvious, although it's still a great library worth having (maybe HZS is a better option for those big string sounds?). Crossing my fingers for a complete new set of proper orchestral libraries from Spitfire in the vein of Abbey Road One. Love the tone of that room, and the whole concept (plenty of dynamic layers, good scripting, lots of mics and mixes making it easier to blend with other libraries etc.).


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 24, 2022)

I have SSS Pro, SCS Pro, BBCSO Pro (bought it for the strings) and Appassionata Strings.

All of them are pretty much gathering dust after I got CSS.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 24, 2022)

Mike Stone said:


> Intimate Strings is a steal at 29€, with a better flautando patch than my SSS library IMO (smaller ensemble, but still). With these newer Spitfire libraries the various quirks of SSS become more obvious, although it's still a great library worth having.


Intimate Strings is such a crazy good deal. It's almost like an SCS Lite (although I still think that Spitfire should do an _actual_ SCS Lite with just the ensemble patch for $99 or $129). Intimate String's flautando is great, and so is the half-section longs.



Mike Stone said:


> Crossing my fingers for a complete new set of proper orchestral libraries from Spitfire in the vein of Abbey Road One. Love the tone of that room, and the whole concept (plenty of dynamic layers, good scripting, lots of mics and mixes making it easier to blend with other libraries etc.).


That's definitely coming. Possibly later this year. Not going to be cheap though.


----------



## Mike Stone (Mar 24, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Intimate Strings is such a crazy good deal. It's almost like an SCS Lite (although I still think that Spitfire should do an _actual_ SCS Lite with just the ensemble patch for $99 or $129). Intimate String's flautando is great, and so is the half-section longs.
> 
> 
> That's definitely coming. Possibly later this year. Not going to be cheap though.


Very excited for the upcoming Abbey Road orchestral libraries! I hope Spitfire doesn't cut any corners, uses plenty of velocity layers, and get the same kind of great legato scripting as in SAS. Afaik it's supposed to be their next flagship product, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 24, 2022)

I‘m thinking of upgrading my Spitfire Strings to Pro.
But i‘m not sure wether to choose SCS or SSS.
Any ideas on that?

There are very few videos to show the difference, the mics really make.
Only one from Nico Schuele for SSS did surprise me.
So far, I wasn’t the biggest fan of SSS (core).
In his video, the pro mics and especially the stereo mixes made a big difference. Very nice sound.

So, now I‘m not so sure anymore, wether I choose SCS or SSS for an pro upgrade.
I have enough different options to stack string libraries, but I like to have one Air flagship lib with multmic options.

Which Pro version would you prefer to start with.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 24, 2022)

Marsen said:


> I‘m thinking of upgrading my Spitfire Strings to Pro.
> But i‘m not sure wether to choose SCS or SSS.
> Any ideas on that?
> 
> ...


Since you already have both SCS and SSS (Standard versions), how come you’re not sure which one of them to upgrade to Pro version?

Just pick the one you like the most.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Since you already have both SCS and SSS (Standard versions), how come you’re not sure which one of them to upgrade to Pro version?
> 
> Just pick the one you like the most.


You are describing my dilemma.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 24, 2022)

Marsen said:


> You are describing my dilemma.


A joke, … nethermind.
What I was trying to say was: I do like them both for what they can do.
Which one would profit the most from upgrade to Pro? 

There is nearly no material on Chamber Strings vs Pro, I could find so far.
The Spitfire ones are not helpful at all.


----------



## Greeno (Mar 24, 2022)

Just bought AROOF! I use SSS/NEO along with NI Brass/ Century Brass and NI Woods, some touches of 8 DIO Majestica and NI Perc/ Action Strikes.
I am in my early days composing and wasn't quite ready to splash out the remaining 550£ for the rest of the SSO so I thought AROOF for a £199 would be a good way to complement SSS with better woods and brass that can blend with SSS for that rich cinematic sound and also is an investment into the future of Spitfire libraries, I can tangent off that AROOF way if I want to in future. 
bought it literally at midnight, now to bed and holidays to St Ives, yay!


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 24, 2022)

Greeno said:


> Just bought AROOF! I use SSS/NEO along with NI Brass/ Century Brass and NI Woods, some touches of 8 DIO Majestica and NI Perc/ Action Strikes.
> I am in my early days composing and wasn't quite ready to splash out the remaining 550£ for the rest of the SSO so I thought AROOF for a £199 would be a good way to complement SSS with better woods and brass that can blend with SSS for that rich cinematic sound and also is an investment into the future of Spitfire libraries, I can tangent off that AROOF way if I want to in future.
> bought it literally at midnight, now to bed and holidays to St Ives, yay!


I bought it about two hours ago, too. Letting it download overnight so I can try to play around with it tomorrow and the weekend.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Mar 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Woodwind Evolutions? (Any fans?)
> Symphonic Motions, to add some ostinati to Apassionata and AROOF?
> BT Phobos? (Out of sheer curiosity)
> BBCSO Pro upgrade (600 Gb though… oof)
> Nothing? (Save money and get Hammers at another time?)



FWIW, I've been eyeing BT Phobos for quite some time, but haven't pulled the trigger. Since it's highly specialized, and has some mixed reviews, I felt like I needed some more "bread-and-butter" stuff first (plus maybe another softsynth or two 😅). But it's likely I'll cave in at some point... Can't resist the concept given my signal processing background!

Edit: Also, take a look at this, we may have other reasons to hold off: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-polaris.122965/


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 24, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Do you have CSB and CSW too? Is SS and BBC gathering dust for winds and brass too?


I don’t, but from what people say here on the forum, CSB and CSW should be equal to CSS in terms of ease of use, consistency etc. With my Spitfire string libraries, there is more fiddling required to make them do what I need compared to with CSS.

(For WW I use Berlin and brass is Cinebrass atm., hope to get Berlin there too)


----------



## dnblankedelman (Mar 24, 2022)

So... I wound up picking up Harp Swarm to complete my Swam collection. I have to admit, it is my least favorite of the collection and a bit of a let down. In particular, this doesn't have the same set of articulations as all of the others like I was expecting. I'm thinking I blew it and should have aimed higher (was looking at BT Phobos, Orbis and OACE and briefly at BHCT). Better luck next time, I guess.


----------



## carlc (Mar 24, 2022)

I am considering BHCT, but even at 50% off, it is expensive for me since I'm not sure I need it. It sounds really great from the walkthroughs, however. From SA I already have BBCSO Pro, A-One, A-Neo, BDT, EWC, Kepler, LCOT, most of the Olafur stuff, SS Evo, Symphonic Motions, and a handful of smaller libraries. I'm mostly doing rock/pop music and am starting to tinker with independent (non-commercial) soundtracks, but it is still just a hobby for now. 

I am wondering if this is the best price I can expect this year (or ever) on BHCT? I saw that it was part of the "Independent Collection" in the May 2021 Spring Sale. IIRC, that would have been 50% but required the purchase of other libraries. I believe other sales likely would have been 40% off max unless it was in some other bundle? So, it seems like 50% off a stand-alone BHCT purchase is the best deal yet. Is my FOMO showing? Should I just go with my fallback and pick up CDT at 50% off?


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Mar 24, 2022)

For someone who's only percussion library is Hans Zimmer percussion (non pro version)
With the 50% i'm trying to decide between

Hans Zimmer Percussion Pro
Hammers

Been eyeing things like Damage and Trustrike, CinePerc, and even Berlin Perc.

I have Albion 1 (classic), Albion ONE, Albion II, Tundra, Albion Solstice, Abbey Road ONE, Berlin Inspire, and other libraries with percussion as well. What I feel I'm missing is the hybrid orcherstra, and almost trailer-y THWOOMP and CRACKLE library.

Hammers vs just filling out Hans Zimmer Pro?

Or just say "F percussion, I can record myself slamming my head against my empty kitchen cupboards" and get ABBEY ROAD TWO since I dont own any solo strings?

EDIT: It appears I actualyl have Hans Zimmer Pro? I have all the Junkie XL and Alan, etc mixes, but in my order history the product is called "Hans Zimmer London Ensembles" - I really have no idea what product I even have TBH, since Spitfire appears to have repackaged/rebranded Hans Zimmer percussion. Very confused right now.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Mar 24, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> you can't have hammers or AR2 at 50% off, they're too new to be included in the sale.


whelp, that solves that, thanks lol! Maybe i'll go for Albion NEO ol


----------



## cedricm (Mar 25, 2022)

I purchase as little as possible from publishers who deny the basics right to give, trade, sell or inherit digital assets.
Being weak, I bought Albion Tundra.


----------



## JeffvR (Mar 25, 2022)

When's the sale ending?


----------



## RMH (Mar 25, 2022)

JeffvR said:


> When's the sale ending?


Offer ends at 23:59 GMT 25/03/22.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2022)

I think I’ve managed to wean myself off Spitfire Libraries….I can now be free 😂


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 25, 2022)

carlc said:


> I am wondering if this is the best price I can expect this year (or ever) on BHCT?


Let me check with my fortune teller. I’ll let you know if I can get some information on this…


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

carlc said:


> I am wondering if this is the best price I can expect this year (or ever) on BHCT?


Best price that I have seen for BHCT since I actively follow their sales (which is a bit more than 2 years now). There was of course another chance to grab it for -50% back in Fall when CH gave out a code that worked for roughly 1 day for 1 lib (with the usual exceptions). Other than that, you can usually get BHCT for -40% about 2-3 times per year.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Best price that I have seen for BHCT since I actively follow their sales (which is a bit more than 2 years now). There was of course another chance to grab it for -50% back in Fall when CH gave out a code that worked for roughly 1 day for 1 lib (with the usual exceptions). Other than that, you can usually get BHCT for -40% about 2-3 times per year.


Now that I think of it: I think it was included with some other titles in some sales bundle. But IIRC it was at most -50%.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2022)

Wasn’t it included in another bundle at 60% off….I’ll check my orders…


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm very tempted to grab Bernard Herrmann's Toolkit at this price. Is it really amazing? I'm watching the walkthrough now...


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> I'm very tempted to grab Bernard Herrmann's Toolkit at this price. Is it really amazing? I'm watching the walkthrough now...


Credit where credit is due…Spitfire nailed it with this one.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> I'm very tempted to grab Bernard Herrmann's Toolkit at this price. Is it really amazing? I'm watching the walkthrough now...





easyrider said:


> Credit where credit is due…Spitfire nailed it with this one.


Yep, that library is pure sample gold. So many great patches! I would be glad to have bought it even if I hadn't used it in any music - it has provided me with so many happy hours just noodlling around for myself.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 25, 2022)

Mabe it's been asked before.. but.. can i buy multiple libs with this code?
E.g. libx, add to cart -> apply code, and pay...
then pick another lib, add to cart -> apply code and pay.

or is it limited to one order per account with that code in total?
The FAQ doesn't say on their website.


----------



## carlc (Mar 25, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Let me check with my fortune teller. I’ll let you know if I can get some information on this…


Somehow I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## carlc (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Now that I think of it: I think it was included with some other titles in some sales bundle. But IIRC it was at most -50%.


Thanks, I do remember Christian’s sale after the gag of calling his CEO on speakerphone. A bit corny, but I grabbed BDT at 50% off then. Then the recent bundle with BHCT would have likely been the “independent collection” in last year’s spring sale.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2022)

I bought It at 40% off with EDU….

50% off is not to be sniffed it….and unless it’s included in a bundle I’d grab it now…it’s a popular library….just go for it.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 25, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I was under the assumption that BBC covered the more classical side of scoring whilst Nucleus is more on the epic cinematic/hybrid side of scoring ?


I don’t understand why this hogwash still spreads. Nucleus has the modern/epic/hybrid sound when using the Modern mic mix. When using the classic mix it sounds like any other orchestral library. It might still sound a bit brighter and drier, but this is easily altered with some light application of eq and reverb. 



Digivolt said:


> So BBC would fill a gap that Nucleus doesn't cover ?


A very narrow set of gaps. You’ll get more articulations in the brass and woodwind solo instruments compared to Nucleus and a celeste. There will be a few more articulations in the overlapping instruments of BBCSO, but you’ll find yourself endlessly fiddling with them trying to find (and sometimes failing to find) the right one to sit correctly in the passage you’re working on.

If you already have a beginner’s all-in-one orchestra, you’re better off getting dedicated section libraries to supplement it or a deeply sampled library like Hollywood Orchestra.


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 25, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Mabe it's been asked before.. but.. can i buy multiple libs with this code?


Limited to one library




I tried to sneak Phobos under the radar, but the code was denied


----------



## Evans (Mar 25, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Mabe it's been asked before.. but.. can i buy multiple libs with this code?
> E.g. libx, add to cart -> apply code, and pay...
> then pick another lib, add to cart -> apply code and pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh ok.. haha  must have overlooked that sentence...


----------



## ism (Mar 25, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I was under the assumption that BBC covered the more classical side of scoring whilst Nucleus is more on the epic cinematic/hybrid side of scoring ? So BBC would fill a gap that Nucleus doesn't cover ?


This has been debated, but there's a large body of opinion - myself certain, but also people a great deal more experience than myself - who hear something entirely new and entirely virtuosic in the *sound*, the sheer sonority, of BBCSO, there are vast threads devoted to trying to understand just what that quality is. It's a clarity ... or a transparency or a spatial embodiment ... or something ... I don't really know what it is, probably a great many things from performance through engineering - but I know it when I hear it.

Whatever it is, even though this isn't the most deeply sampled library, if you're working to a musicality that really leans into that sonority, then there's nothing else like it.

Nothing against Nucleus, it's classical mix sounds just fine, and on the whole it's a much better fit for some people, it's aggressive qualities aren't something you're going to be able to get to with BBCSO . But absolutely nothing I've every heard in Nucleus approaches the incredible sonority of BBSCO.

But again, if you're not really leaning into that kind of (classical, transparent, embodied) sonority in the musicality you compose to, it's at most diminishing returns. But if you are, there's really nothing like it.

To me, the space this opens up compared to not only Nucleus, but even SSO, is vast.

Of course, many people just don't care about this space, and perceive as at most diminishing returns within this kind hyper focus on sonority that characterizes BBCSO and AROOF, and that's completely fair.

But if you care about sonority on this level, and the musical worlds it opens, it would be a mistake to dismiss it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 25, 2022)

Caved and bought SSS, which has been on my wishlist for years. Definitely the king of tone, has that big, lush sound I was looking for in my palette. Even though it's older, still a great sounding library! What I love most so far, is that imperfect feel to the samples.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 25, 2022)

I guess I'm in a pickle now since I can't make up my mind between Bernard Herrmann, Albion NEO, and Albion Tundra.

I have BBCSO Core and AR2 Core from Spitfire, and a bunch of Originals (but none of the orchestral stuff)...

Any guidance please? 

(My thought process is like this:
- With BHTC I can "spice up" some of my orchestral stuff, modern jazz + rhythm section compositions, give them a bit of panache and some unexpected twists and turns,
- With Albion NEO I can supplement my BBCSO and AR2 and use the beloved Segla Textures? Add some saxes and more synths stuff,
- With Albion V Tundra I can really make the quiet parts shine with all the "recorded at the edge of silence" patches, use the Vral Grid, and more synth stuff.

Which one should I get, which one should I get?)


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 25, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> I have nearly everything that EW, OT, Ni, ProJSAM, And Spitfire have released but i dont have Chamber Strings Pro. Is it worth it? Its old but sounds goooood ( demo'd) at least. Cant make up my mind if it would just be a waste as I likely have something very similar. I just love spitfire tho. Help


What do you have that's similar to SCS?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 25, 2022)

If anyone wants to hear just how good BBCSO can sound, check out Tobias Scheel on Youtube.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 25, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If anyone wants to hear just how good BBCSO can sound, check out Tobias Scheel on Youtube.


Maker sure to read the descriptions, not all things posted are solely BBCSO  (infact barely none are bbc so exclusive)
And i guess he does some post editing here and there (additional reverbs? eq? compression? etc).. just a guess..


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 25, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Maker sure to read the descriptions, not all things posted are solely BBCSO  (infact barely none are bbc so exclusive)
> And i guess he does some post editing here and there (additional reverbs? eq? compression? etc).. just a guess..


I know, but the sound Tobias is going for is so well-suited for BBCSO that I thought it would still be useful for people to check out his work. Thanks for pointing it out though, so people are aware of it


----------



## mgaewsj (Mar 25, 2022)

I went for OACE, donwloading now 🤟


----------



## Ricgus3 (Mar 25, 2022)

Really thinking about buying BHTC as I have wanted it for a long time. But also saw the 50% on Symphobia 2...


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 25, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Really thinking about buying BHTC as I have wanted it for a long time. But also saw the 50% on Symphobia 2...


it's not that (most) developers have just one sale a year... choice one now, pick up the other later..


----------



## R10k (Mar 25, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> I guess I'm in a pickle now since I can't make up my mind between Bernard Herrmann, Albion NEO, and Albion Tundra.
> 
> I have BBCSO Core and AR2 Core from Spitfire, and a bunch of Originals (but none of the orchestral stuff)...
> 
> ...


Tundra is awesome...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 25, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> I have all of the Berlin Series including the add-ons, the entire full Metropolis bundle, East West Diamond ( full suite) BBCOP, Abby Road 1 and 2 - and others. I could build a chamber no problem. Does it have any benefit over those?


I honestly don't know, but I was wondering the same thing since I also have many of the same libs as you. I was going to pick up SCS if a second Apex purchase could be made (which unfortunately cannot). I might also consider Berlin First Chairs or Synchron Elite, but many members state that SCS blends nicely wth SSS (which I just purchased).


----------



## DovesGoWest (Mar 25, 2022)

Now should i get Albion One, Tundra or NEO or or one of the drama toolkits......hmmmmm

Given i already have BBCSO Pro, AREIA, LSCS, Vista, LCO EVO, Olafur CS EVO, Sunset Strings


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

About the sale and the competition: does anybody have a clue where CH is?

I don't have any ideas and would be grateful for hints (e.g. maybe a reference to a YouTube video, etc.).


----------



## EricL (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> About the sale and the competition: does anybody have a clue where CH is?
> 
> I don't have any ideas and would be grateful for hints (e.g. maybe a reference to a YouTube video, etc.).


Oh man, I think it's still too early. I'm thinking that we're going to get ~2 or 3 more clues because the competition ends on Monday. So far, the only clue they gave us is this sign.

I tried to reverse image search it but no results. If anyone has any other clues, I hope they can share too!

PS: I also tried looking for the power line towers and located them in Canada, Iceland, and Georgia (the country) so I dont think that's much help.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> About the sale and the competition: does anybody have a clue where CH is?


he does 


Spoiler: and i know too



......




























































when he discloses it to us march 28th...


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I honestly don't know, but I was wondering the same thing since I also have many of the same libs as you. I was going to pick up SCS if a second Apex purchase could be made (which unfortunately cannot). I might also consider Berlin First Chairs or Synchron Elite, but many members state that SCS blends nicely wth SSS (which I just purchased).


CSS blends well with SSS, do you have that? If so, I would say there’s less need to get SCS from a pure layering perspective (SCS is a great library on it’s own though)


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 25, 2022)

So, I've finally added BBCSO Core to my toolkit. So far, I've been primarily using orchestral elements in a "hybrid" fashion, especially in conjunction with pianos, synths, and guitars, so the tools like Albion series, OACE, BDT, CDT, etc. seem to fit my workflow better than a more traditional orchestral library. But I'm hoping to step at least a bit from my comfort zone in the future by exploring orchestral arrangements in more detail. I feel that BBCSO Core will be nearly perfect for my purposes. Anyway, my first larger purchase at Spitfire after at least a year of pause.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 25, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> CSS blends well with SSS, do you have that? If so, I would say there’s less need to get SCS from a pure layering perspective (SCS is a great library on it’s own though)


No, I don't have CSS. I have tried it out on a colleagues system though, and I'm not a fan of the sound.


----------



## hannu (Mar 25, 2022)

I finally got Tundra after regretting for months not buying it during the last 50% sale! In January I thought getting Cinematic Frozen Strings would ease the urge a bit, but it just made it worse :D

Someone asked about how AROOF works with different legato strings libraries and I find the strings blend very well with Vista, especially for those soaring romantic lines using lots of vibrato. For softer and quieter parts I'm often changing to Originals Intimate Strings instead. I love composing with ensemble libraries and AROOF + Selections fill a majority in my (relatively small) orchestral template.


----------



## Paj (Mar 25, 2022)

As much as I disdain the "dedicated" plugin versions, especially the ones tied a proprietary online download-installer (love that #3 and #4 error and trying to archive the updates), the upgrade to BBCSOP with the APEX22 coupon got me.

Is there a thread with more acronyms and abbreviations than this one?

Paj
8^)


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 25, 2022)

Guess I shouldn't be surprised they aren't going to let you use the code on the SSO Complete Professional.

Who in this day and age would pay $2000 for it? $1000 would actually be really tempting.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, I don't have CSS. I have tried it out on a colleagues system though, and I'm not a fan of the sound.


Not a fan of CSS, how’s that even possible  Just kidding. Back to SCS: You’re gonna love the library since you’re a fan of SSS’ sound (me too ). It’s a smaller, more focused / less “blurry” sound because of the big difference in section sizes. You can really hear the strings better in a “gritty” and gorgeous way. So if you have the means and need a chamber sized library, both alone and for layering with SSS, you simply can’t go wrong with SCS.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2022)

I just spent £399 on an used Epiphone Casino Guitar ☺️


----------



## Hendrixon (Mar 25, 2022)

BHCT vs AR1?


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> BHCT vs AR1?


Kontakt vs Spitfire Player
Legatos vs No Legatos
Dry Studio vs Famous Hall
Common but also not so common pairings vs common Pairings
In part, many articulations vs only a select few articulations
At most 3 dynamics layers (afaik) vs up to 5 dynamic layers
Vintage Synths vs no synths
Various orchestral effects vs swells


----------



## jamessy (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Kontakt vs Spitfire Player
> Legatos vs No Legatos
> Dry Studio vs Famous Hall
> Common but also not so common pairings vs common Pairings
> ...


BHCT or SStS Pro?

I know you like the studio strings


----------



## Mithnaur (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, following the very wise advice of some people, I postponed the purchase of SCS to a next time (even if again at 50% it might be in a long time).
And I bought my bike 
At least I'll be able to go for nice rides with my daughter and a little bit of sport won't hurt me!
Well that said, while scratching the budget I still found a way to be unreasonable and buy AROOF! I am weak.
I'm afraid it's a bit of a duplicate of BBCSO, but I figure it'll be easier to get ideas quickly with the combined instruments.
Pretty cool even if I was expecting to be able to nuance the sets a bit more than that by going from powerful layers to lighter/softer (like Aperture Orchestra but more moderate)
AROOF even at minimum dynamics is still in a pretty powerful range.
But I will try to make good use of it 

Come on, it's a vacation week for me now. I'll enjoy the sun with my bike.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 25, 2022)

Well I just last minute bought British Drama Toolkit for £85!

It looks like a nice (if niche) little library!

My only minor issue (which could just be me being dense) is that the rebowing/breath duration seems very short.. the samples seem to retrigger every 1-3 seconds... it's a very specific effect - I don't dislike it but am wondering if I'm missing something....


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

jamessy said:


> BHCT or SStS Pro?
> 
> I know you like the studio strings


If you already have a decent strings library, then BHCT. Also, these days I find more use for BHCT than SStS Pro but that is mostly because I have a couple of other great strings libraries to choose from but only one BHCT.

But if you don't have a solid strings library yet, then SStS Pro is for sure a great option.


----------



## AMBi (Mar 25, 2022)

Was set on passing on this sale since I’d rather not be spending right now but ended up with Glass & Steel 

Lovely little gem!


----------



## jamessy (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> If you already have a decent strings library, then BHCT. Also, these days I find more use for BHCT than SStS Pro but that is mostly because I have a couple of other great strings libraries to choose from but only one BHCT.
> 
> But if you don't have a solid strings library yet, then SStS Pro is for sure a great option.


Thank you, that makes the decision a lot easier!


----------



## Hendrixon (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Kontakt vs Spitfire Player
> Legatos vs No Legatos
> Dry Studio vs Famous Hall
> Common but also not so common pairings vs common Pairings
> ...


What a great answer!!!
Pros and cons for each, lets see:

Kontakt vs Spitfire Player [That one is clear]
Legatos vs No Legatos [Also clear]
Dry Studio vs Famous Hall [Both actually sound good to me]
Common but also not so common pairings vs common Pairings [Will need to check]
In part, many articulations vs only a select few articulations [Obviouse]
At most 3 dynamics layers (afaik) vs up to 5 dynamic layers [5>3 though its "up to" so not all]
Vintage Synths vs no synths [Not a big synth guy but better some then non]
Various orchestral effects vs swells [Will need to check]

On paper (html ) it looks like BHCT
mussing, which one will you take to a desert island (obviously after water, food, cellphone, laptop, 4x4 etc etc etc)?


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> What a great answer!!!
> Pros and cons for each, lets see:
> 
> Kontakt vs Spitfire Player [That one is clear]
> ...


Ha, tough question since I don't have AROOF yet. I was really close to buying it a couple of times now and I really like what I hear. But I have the impression that AROOF offers only little in addition to what I have already.

Sure, the same could be said for BHCT because I could probably make up most of its contents by pairing up other orchestral VIs. But BHCT feels more magic than that and for sure it's also a great source of inspiration for me. That being said, maybe I would also have the feeling that AROOF feels magic, once I have it under my fingers ...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 25, 2022)

One last hour to go - any thoughts on LCO Strings vs Alternative Solo Strings (to layer with more standard fare string libraries - not for horror work, but more contemporary blends like Kris Bowers does)?


----------



## Marsen (Mar 25, 2022)

So I ended up with the update to SSS Pro.
Going to check the additional mics and stereo mixes.

If it’s a big difference to core, I will upgrade the rest of SSO including Chamber Strings sometime in the future.

Still have the Studio Strings Pro for divisi/ close sound and layering with SCS, but this lovely lush sound of a big string ensemble in Air is quiet something.


----------



## Gerry (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't know how I missed the Apex announcement yesterday, but thank goodness it was a two-day event! I started out by picking up the $29 Originals Jangle Box Piano to snag the $10 gift card. Probably would've picked up Albion Solstice had it been included in the Apex sale, but I'll wait. Instead, after years of waiting for the right time, I plunked down $239.50 for the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit. Hello right time! I haven't even been composing anything lately, but I can't wait to sit down and play with it!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, I grabbed LCO Strings in the final minutes - it seems extremely unique and that is more interesting these days given how saturated my hard drive is with the "bread and butter".


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 25, 2022)

For Abbey Road One, do you mix it dry with the reverb setting at 0% or do you keep it at the default setting and add subtle reverb during the mixing/stageb? Current reverb plugin I use is Fabfilter Pro-R and also got Seventh Heaven that I've yet to try out.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 25, 2022)

I wasn’t sure what to get. I have BHCT and the Studio Pro Collection. Only AIR library is SCS Pro. Very nearly got OACE to complement SCS Pro, Percussion Swarm, or Alternative Solo Strings.

Ended up choosing Tundra, maybe because of FOMO or because I could save the most with that. I somehow feel like SCS Pro (or even $29 Frozen Strings) might offer enough of that flautando / con sordino sound in the strings that I wouldn’t need Tundra. Any thoughts to the contrary?


----------



## Meduma (Mar 25, 2022)

Decided to give into the heart's temptation and roll with Tundra (really wanted Solstice, but noticed it wasn't included in the sale after I had decided that. Next time.) Downloading now and very excited.

Also picked up the Originals Cinematic Percussions pack since it was $19 (after giftcard which I used for Tundra) and I figured I might as well. Not entirely sure that was the best idea after having poked at it a bit, but it was $19 so not a huge loss if I don't get that much use out of it.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 25, 2022)

Seems like sales still up? If so. 

Glass and steel or stratus? Y’all have heard my music by now… maybe. 

Hmm decisions


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 25, 2022)

Only comprehensive choice _ last hours _ is BBCSO Core. 
Weighing against very different alternatives _ _also apprx -50%_ __ VSL-BBO _ Altair + Lyra + Musca. 
BBCSO Core 'seems' so much more for same $$ _ yet something keeps nagging before 'BUY' button. 🤷🏻


----------



## ism (Mar 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Seems like sales still up? If so.
> 
> Glass and steel or stratus? Y’all have heard my music by now… maybe.
> 
> Hmm decisions


Stratus. 

But Glass and Steel is excellent also.


----------



## AMBi (Mar 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Seems like sales still up? If so.
> 
> Glass and steel or stratus? Y’all have heard my music by now… maybe.
> 
> Hmm decisions


As much as I love Stratus I’d say Glass and Steel is easier to recommend since it has such a wider variety of styles it can be used for.

Stratus is almost exclusively a supplementary library since the piano overlay only has 1 dynamic layer so it can sound a little flat so I’d say it’s best layered with other pianos.

I don’t think you’ll be disappointed with either choice though since Stratus is still amazing and the Organic Warps and synths are all very sweet outside the rhythmic pianos.

Also since it seems like a last minute impulse purchase, Glass and Steel will be easier on your wallet haha

Good luck!


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Glass and steel or stratus? Y’all have heard my music by now… maybe.





ism said:


> Stratus.
> 
> But Glass and Steel is excellent also.





AMBi said:


> As much as I love Stratus I’d say Glass and Steel is easier to recommend since it has such a wider variety of styles it can be used for.


Bought Stratus and then a few weeks later Westwood released Lost Piano, which seems to have some overlap? Any of you guys got it? $139 but often discounted by 30% or so, so you could potentially get G&S + LP for the price of Stratus on discount.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Mar 25, 2022)

picked up ssw last minute 

#whythehecknot?
#gas


----------



## AMBi (Mar 25, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Bought Stratus and then a few weeks later Westwood released Lost Piano, which seems to have some overlap? Any of you guys got it? $139 but often discounted by 30% or so, so you could potentially get G&S + LP for the price of Stratus on discount.


Got Lost Piano after getting Stratus and love it!
I’m more likely to use it over the others character pianos, especially if I need that ‘cascading piano tail’ since you can run all kinds of the libraries’ sound sources in it.

Lost Piano has a very subdued and nostalgic feel so I wouldn’t say there’s much overlap at all and the Memories engine is a treat.

The thing they share in common is having synth sources and their cascading piano sounds but I’d say they’re different enough stylistically to warrant owning both, especially since the Memories Engine has a lot of customization so it’s less “phrase-y”


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 25, 2022)

AMBi said:


> As much as I love Stratus I’d say Glass and Steel is easier to recommend since it has such a wider variety of styles it can be used for.
> 
> Stratus is almost exclusively a supplementary library since the piano overlay only has 1 dynamic layer so it can sound a little flat and subdued so I’d say it’s best layered with other pianos.
> 
> ...


What I’m thinking. I just picked up Quantum on sale and Hainbachs Expansion with GeForce so I think glass and steel is the way to go atm.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 25, 2022)

Glass. &. Steel. 

Cheers.


----------



## Hendrixon (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I was really close to buying it a couple of times now and I really like what I hear. But I have the impression that AROOF offers only little in addition to what I have already.


You helped mate  
Bought BHCT.

I also feel the major (only?) thing AR1 has working for it is the recorded sound.
I'm a sucker for good sound on tape as anyone, but the SA player (which works REALLY bad on my 5950X based pc   )? no legato? low # of arts? yea I'll pass once again.

Ok Bernard, let see what you have to offer.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Glass. &. Steel.
> 
> Cheers.


5 MINUTES IN and glass and steel is VERY fun to mix with Quantum by Emergence Audio. Hot Damn!

My secret combo tho, dibs. 

Don't make me get mafioso on y'all. 

But also try it, it's great.


----------



## carlc (Mar 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Glass. &. Steel.
> 
> Cheers.


Good choice. I have both and the sample sounds on Stratus are really limiting. It's too bad because the grid is nicely implemented. The pianos are not regular pianos. The samples are from two player pianos that Olafur had, and there are lots of clicks and mechanical noises baked in. Unlike other libraries, there are no controls to dial back the noises. To me, it sounds like the inner workings of a broken clock. I think it is modeled after the sounds from his "re:member" album. It is difficult to hear in most YouTube demos, but if you listen to the "Saman" track on Olafur's album you will hear it front and center. I will say that the synth matrix patches are still quite good, but probably not enough to justify the price of the library IMHO.


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> About the sale and the competition: does anybody have a clue where CH is?
> 
> I don't have any ideas and would be grateful for hints (e.g. maybe a reference to a YouTube video, etc.).


Remember: they're doing things differently this time. He's in his bedroom!


----------



## Easy Pickens (Mar 25, 2022)

Damn it I came so close to not buying anything. I was about to close the spitfire.com window, thinking "there just isn't anything I want badly enough" and get back to work on the actual composition that's been waiting two hours for me to get off the internet.

Then all of a sudden, Chamber Strings jumped in my lap.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> About the sale and the competition: does anybody have a clue where CH is?
> 
> I don't have any ideas and would be grateful for hints (e.g. maybe a reference to a YouTube video, etc.).


After I collected information about power plants and high voltage transmission lines in the UK, my computer began to freeze and I realized that MI6 began to follow me. I stop.)

P.S But I think it's Iceland. In the south I did not find a forest, but in the north there are trees.

P.S2 I chose one of the points, probably the wrong one, but this new virtual trip was worth it. The world is wonderful.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 25, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> You helped mate
> Bought BHCT.
> 
> I also feel the major (only?) thing AR1 has working for it is the recorded sound.
> ...


Dig deep into the patches folders with BHCT. There's so much squirrelled away in there, not least of which is the extra mixes, and the extended techniques. The extended techniques is where a lot of what makes the BHCT so unique, loads of FX and beautiful pre-recorded chord swells etc.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Mar 26, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> I went for OACE, donwloading now 🤟


A good choice. I just realized that thanks to this library, thanks to the direction it pointed, years later I ended up where I am now.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Mar 26, 2022)

Just bought BHTC! Been longing for this some time! Even though I have no project at the moment this will be fun noodling around with


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 26, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Just bought BHTC! Been longing for this some time! Even though I have no project at the moment this will be fun noodling around with


Same here. BHCT has been on my wishlist for some time. I don't think I would have ever payed full price for it but this was an opportunity not to be missed. Downloading it as we speak.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 26, 2022)

For all teh BHCT newcomers, if you have Reaper, there's a reaticulate map in this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/bhct-reaticulation.120605/


----------



## holywilly (Mar 26, 2022)

I went with Woodwinds Evolution, I’m so infatuated with woodwind texture at this moment, a great tools for my upcoming projects.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 26, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I went with Woodwinds Evolution, I’m so infatuated with woodwind texture at this moment, a great tools for my upcoming projects.


I spent quite a while this year so far hunting for woodwinds. The are amazing instruments when used well. I now have some lovely recorders from Sampletekk which could lead me to collecting recorders... Albion Solstice has nice pipes. I am more than interested in Vienna’s Contrabass Clarinet.

For more textural woodwinds, Liminal Woodwinds from Crocus Soundware is good; but requires a little more care to get the best results than the other Liminal libraries.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 26, 2022)

I almost gave way to something more expensive (either in this sale or Symphobia); but I ended up going with eDNA Earth which I’ve been wanting for a long time.

Unfortunately, I can’t get Native Access to see the library. I’ll be away until Monday now, so - yay! - more Spitfire headaches to come, although for the first time with a Kontakt library. It does sound great in the demos, though, so it’ll be worth it.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 26, 2022)

didn't buy anything SA this apex... too much doubt
and maybe maybe maybe, modular orchestra will be released (or in part) this year. (it's been over two years since the announcement)


----------



## mussnig (Mar 26, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> (it's been over two years since the announcement)


Announcement was in October 2020. So about 1,5 years.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 26, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Announcement was in October 2020. So about 1,5 years.


And so many people impatient already!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 26, 2022)

I suspect for the modular orchestra is that they have already created quite a few of the modular libraries. When they do the first release they can then have a monthly release cadence. This is something they are doing with Abbey Road one. 

I doubt I would be able to afford the modular orchestra as it will probably be at VSL level prices.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 26, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Announcement was in October 2020. So about 1,5 years.


oops, yes, correct.. 
but... still no new information for too long (given the fast pace SA releases new libraries.. )


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 26, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I suspect for the modular orchestra is that they have already created quite a few of the modular libraries. When they do the first release they can then have a monthly release cadence. This is something they are doing with Abbey Road one.
> 
> I doubt I would be able to afford the modular orchestra as it will probably be at VSL level prices.


start saving up..


----------



## holywilly (Mar 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I spent quite a while this year so far hunting for woodwinds. The are amazing instruments when used well. I now have some lovely recorders from Sampletekk which could lead me to collecting recorders... Albion Solstice has nice pipes. I am more than interested in Vienna’s Contrabass Clarinet.
> 
> For more textural woodwinds, Liminal Woodwinds from Crocus Soundware is good; but requires a little more care to get the best results than the other Liminal libraries.


Vienna’s Contrabass Clarinet is one of the best, can’t go wrong with it. Make sure go for VI version.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 26, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Vienna’s Contrabass Clarinet is one of the best, can’t go wrong with it. Make sure go for VI version.



Will do!


----------



## cedricm (Mar 26, 2022)

Mithnaur said:


> Well, following the very wise advice of some people, I postponed the purchase of SCS to a next time (even if again at 50% it might be in a long time).
> And I bought my bike
> At least I'll be able to go for nice rides with my daughter and a little bit of sport won't hurt me!
> Well that said, while scratching the budget I still found a way to be unreasonable and buy AROOF! I am weak.
> ...


Wise choice. You can always sell your bike to purchase SCS. The opposite isn't true


----------



## jamessy (Mar 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> For all teh BHCT newcomers, if you have Reaper, there's a reaticulate map in this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/bhct-reaticulation.120605/


Is there a tutorial out there on how to make reaticulate banks?


----------



## zwhita (Mar 26, 2022)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the heads up on this sale, as I did not receive an email alert. Very much enjoying Studio Strings Professional. I quite like the sound of Air One and the included mics and divisi(half of which sound more expressive, which I was hoping for), so this library should incorporate well with Afflatus and 8Dio strings.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 26, 2022)

Didn’t buy anything…


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 26, 2022)

Hmm. So somehow I missed the Apex sale. Well, shoot, I really wanted to get....um...I guess nothing? I keep looking at EWC,but it is still more than I want to spend for something I really don't need.


----------



## carlc (Mar 26, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Hmm. So somehow I missed the Apex sale. Well, shoot, I really wanted to get....um...I guess nothing? I keep looking at EWC,but it is still more than I want to spend for something I really don't need.


Wow, the EWC 50% off sale is still going! I thought they would have ended that sale along with Apex. The "Limited Time Offer" language on the Spitfire webpage is starting to look a bit suspect


----------



## Easy Pickens (Mar 26, 2022)

carlc said:


> Wow, the EWC 50% off sale is still going! I thought they would have ended that sale along with Apex. The "Limited Time Offer" language on the Spitfire webpage is starting to look a bit suspect


I believe Eric Whitacre is March's deal of the month?


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 26, 2022)

I took another good look at Kepler. Decided to give SF and the GAS a rest. I really have bought so much these past few months and only wanted to get something that I sensed had really strong reactions... or filled a truly SPECIFIC need. I DID pony up for Mrs. Mills with the gift card, so I have 10$ burning a hole in my pocket! I'll probably pick up something soon...maybe Cinematic pads.


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 26, 2022)

I might download the Usynth all around demo and see how that looks. Been wanting to get more stuff to replace the old MIDI rig....or at least give me fewer reasons to want to set that whole thing up again


----------



## carlc (Mar 26, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> I believe Eric Whitacre is March's deal of the month?


Ah, makes sense, thanks


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 26, 2022)

carlc said:


> Ah, makes sense, thanks


I really love the aesthetic of EWC... I spent ages umming and ahhing about it (pun intended)... I'd definitely love to have that in my toolkit, but at the same time even at $299 I can't justify it... as I'd just end up using it as very very expensive pad sounds. I wish they'd make a "core" version of it with limited mics and articulations, perhaps half the artics and three mics (CTA), or even just a mix1 - priced on 50% sale at $100, maybe 20gb size, that'd be something I'd then definitely buy.


----------



## jamessy (Mar 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I really love the aesthetic of EWC... I spent ages umming and ahhing about it (pun intended)... I'd definitely love to have that in my toolkit, but at the same time even at $299 I can't justify it... as I'd just end up using it as very very expensive pad sounds. I wish they'd make a "core" version of it with limited mics and articulations, perhaps half the artics and three mics (CTA), or even just a mix1 - priced on 50% sale at $100, maybe 20gb size, that'd be something I'd then definitely buy.


I'm suprised something like that doesn't already exist in their lineup. Tbh everything they do moving forward should be tiered like that, it works for BBCSO and standard/pro differentiations. Spend a fraction of the money, don't commit to so much hard drive space, and if you feel you want more of it you can upgrade


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I really love the aesthetic of EWC... I spent ages umming and ahhing about it (pun intended)... I'd definitely love to have that in my toolkit, but at the same time even at $299 I can't justify it... as I'd just end up using it as very very expensive pad sounds. I wish they'd make a "core" version of it with limited mics and articulations, perhaps half the artics and three mics (CTA), or even just a mix1 - priced on 50% sale at $100, maybe 20gb size, that'd be something I'd then definitely buy.


I would get it, if I didn’t already have choirs and voices products from 8Dio, V8P, Soundiron, Eastwest, Zero-G, Orchestral Tools, etc. It has to stop somewhere.


----------



## Paj (Mar 26, 2022)

So . . . after my APEX22 upgrade from BBCSO Core to BBCSO Pro:
(1) Total purchases: BBCSOC ($220) + BBCSO Pro ($275) = $495, a nominal 50% overall discount.
(2) Walkaway downloads/installations of the four sections separately, so . . . about 20 hours for the 500+ GB.
(3) Each download (and the previously installed Discover and Core versions) had Repair flags set in the Spitfire app. Clicking on any one appears to batch repair them all and set the Optimize flag.
(4) I just started the Optimizing process---with a displayed "File: 510 / 141981" counter, incrementing about one file per second. I'll update this post to let you know how the actual time for this works out as opposed to the 39 hours projected at this pace.

UPDATE: Got up five hours later and it was done. The initial "File: 510 / 141981" message was weird because Windows Properties reported only about 22000 files in the BBCSO directory at the start of the Optimization process. For whatever reason, the process went faster than the initial pace would indicate. About 23300 files now in the [Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra] directory, which houses Pro, Core and Discovery versions, and the upgrade from CORE adds about 500GB to the directory (90GB-->590GB).
(5) Worked just fine the first time called upon (in Reaper). So far, the factory patches have multiple articulations and run 500-800MB.
(6) Making a backup archive at the moment with WinRAR. I am absolutely NOT a fan of downloader/installers that don't allow you to direct and save the downloaded files, ESPECIALLY when it come to updates.
(7) The Repair flags are all set but this appears to be SOP for Spitfire's dedicated VST plugins, not the Kontakt libraries. Not taking anyone's Spitfire experience for granted, the caveat (not always displayed) to generally only use the Repair function if the plugin is not working should probably be adhered to unless you enjoy the unexpected prospect of playing email tag with Spitfire support to have the plugin "reset."

Glad I got a deal on it. Not bragging, just sharing.

Paj
8^)


----------



## dnblankedelman (Mar 26, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> So... I wound up picking up Harp Swarm to complete my Swam collection. I have to admit, it is my least favorite of the collection and a bit of a let down.


Sad but true, but I chose to comfort myself over this decision by picking up my first ProjectSAM libraries thanks to the NI 50% off sale. Worked, too. The Symphobiai are swell.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 26, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> I would get it, if I didn’t already have choirs and voices products from 8Dio, V8P, Soundiron, Eastwest, Zero-G, Orchestral Tools, etc. It has to stop somewhere.



I don't think it ever stops til you drop. Or get clean; for a few months before the relapse.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 27, 2022)

Once you stop…it becomes easier and then everything becomes clear….you also give yourself a pat on the back, feel good about yourself and then go use something you already have….

Once you jump off the sales carousel…you become free….and all this endless acquiring of libraries just seems futile…not to mention the cost of it all….

I’m guessing not many people have used The Stack in their compositions despite spending over a certain threshold on libraries they didn’t actually need or really want just to get it…

Yes I know I sound like a converted addict or something….but these are just sounds at the end of the day….go fire up one of your old libraries that’s collecting digital dust and see what you can do with it! 😘


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 27, 2022)

Just went to use my Apex discount code but it says it’s inactive. Have I missed the window?? I had a busy week and forgot to jump on it.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 27, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Just went to use my Apex discount code but it says it’s inactive. Have I missed the window?? I had a busy week and forgot to jump on it.


Yes…..don’t worry….50% will be around again….it’s a cash flow Spitfire Won’t abandon….

I would say 90% of my spitfire stuff I have bought at 50% off or higher….And I’ve never bought a SF library for anything other than 40% off or higher….

Dont sweat it…


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Once you stop…it becomes easier and then everything becomes clear….you also give yourself a pat on the back, feel good about yourself and then go use something you already have….
> 
> Once you jump off the sales carousel…you become free….and all this endless acquiring of libraries just seems futile…not to mention the cost of it all….
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head there.

Kinda looking forward to the day when I can jump off and learn to use the 8 TeraBytes of libraries I already have, some of which I have to confess I've rarely used yet. That's not to say I'll never use them but I do think I have far in excess that my limited creative output can effectively use. It's always nice to play with them but they are expensive toys and when you don't earn any money from this, there has to come a time when the head must rule the heart.

BHCT was the only Spitfire library left on my wishlist. I'm hoping it can stay clear for a while now.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 27, 2022)

Sales come sales go.. (and come again: see the pattern emerging?)
If you missed out.. it will be around in the (near) future, if you happen to miss that one too.. no sweat.. there is another sale right around the corner.. 

in other words... relax, enjoy what you have meanwhile.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 27, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> BHCT was the only Spitfire library left on my wishlist. I'm hoping it can stay clear for a while now.


It won’t.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 27, 2022)

Paj said:


> So . . . after my APEX22 upgrade from BBCSO Core to BBCSO Pro:
> (1) Total purchases: BBCSOC ($220) + BBCSO Pro ($275) = $495, a nominal 50% overall discount.
> (2) Walkaway downloads/installations of the four sections separately, so . . . about 20 hours for the 500+ GB.
> (3) Each download (and the previously installed Discover and Core versions) had Repair flags set in the Spitfire app. Clicking on any one appears to batch repair them all and set the Optimize flag.
> ...


I've always had problems with Spitfire's player whenever I copy over a library with it from my external backup drive. Basically I've given up on buying any more from Spitfire except their Kontakt stuff at this point.


----------



## Paj (Mar 27, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I've always had problems with Spitfire's player whenever I copy over a library with it from my external backup drive. Basically I've given up on buying any more from Spitfire except their Kontakt stuff at this point.


Yeah---I swap internal library drives and backup/update them about once a month and the Spitfire VST content generally forces some maintenance. It seems like the routine has become more and more minimal, has to at least be checked before you get surprised by a nonfunctional VST in your DAW, and is always worrisome because of the Repair function resulting in a you-exceeded-your-repair-limit message, forcing you to play email tag with support. Even worse, the dreaded #3 and #4 message surprises. The website instructions to address these seem to work well but, seriously, bookmark the webpage.

I do think it's slowly getting better but like a mysterious rash after gardening.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Darkly Pure (Mar 27, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Well I'm faced with a decision, get something from Spitfire or VSL. Also had my eye on Audio Imperia Chorus.
> 
> My options for Spitfire are:
> BT Phobos 150
> ...


Phobos is terrible. It's great when it works (but horrifically complicated) but takes ages to load and often completely fails to load. Albion Neo is what I bought and I absolutely love that. Best sounds of any library yet.


----------



## pranic (Mar 27, 2022)

Darkly Pure said:


> Phobos is terrible. It's great when it works (but horrifically complicated) but takes ages to load and often completely fails to load. Albion Neo is what I bought and I absolutely love that. Best sounds of any library yet.


Once you get the hang of Phobos, it's actually really fun and creative. I've heard people have struggles with their systems, but it's been pretty stable/solid on an i9-9900k mac w/64GB of RAM for me. It really is pretty fantastic for drones, textures and beds. Admittedly, it took me a while to become comfortable with all the knobs, buttons and how it works. Caveat: _It would be amazing to use user-supplied samples in their engine. I'm somewhat curious what's coming from Spitfire, as they psuedo-teased another BT library called Polaris recently_


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 29, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Bought Stratus and then a few weeks later Westwood released Lost Piano, which seems to have some overlap? Any of you guys got it? $139 but often discounted by 30% or so, so you could potentially get G&S + LP for the price of Stratus on discount.


So got glass and steel at 50% off and just got lost piano today at 30% off. 

Bingo boingo


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 29, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So got glass and steel at 50% off and just got lost piano today at 30% off.
> 
> Bingo boingo


You're doing very well for yourself. I look forward to any pieces you might post using those instruments!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You're doing very well for yourself. I look forward to any pieces you might post using those instruments!


Thank you! 

I’ll have more time soon but I’m out of town on babysitting duty then the band has a very busy month of shows this April. But soon I’ll whip some stuff up after I get to deep dive!


----------



## Hendrixon (Mar 29, 2022)

Just wanted to say that who ever is responsible for recording BHCT is a micing genius.
Every mic is usable, he managed to isolate parts in combos without much bleed from the other parts.
Of course it helps that the basic recording environment wasn't dense in echoes... still... stellar job


----------



## CT (Mar 29, 2022)

I guess that Simon Rhodes knows what he's doing after all!


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 29, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So got glass and steel at 50% off and just got lost piano today at 30% off.
> 
> Bingo boingo


Nice! I forgot to mention I charge a finders' fee, but if you shout me a copy of Pacific when it drops we can call it even.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 29, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Nice! I forgot to mention I charge a finders' fee, but if you shout me a copy of Pacific when it drops we can call it even.


Hey, try that with a million people, and one of them might bite.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 29, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Nice! I forgot to mention I charge a finders' fee, but if you shout me a copy of Pacific when it drops we can call it even.


Haha well I wanted lost piano since it came out but finally decided to buy it. I keep trying to win these libraries they their competitions, and while I feel like my entries are stellar, so far they’ve not landed properly within the taste of judging panels. 
(Although I have had good luck lately beta testing/demo writing for companies in turn for libraries. So that’s pretty rewarding! 

It was a good call tho, on lost piano and G&S Vs just Stratus. Thanks for putting that bug in my ear.


----------



## jamessy (Mar 29, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So got glass and steel at 50% off and just got lost piano today at 30% off.
> 
> Bingo boingo


Those two probably go together like PB&J


----------



## biomuse (Mar 29, 2022)

There's a certain very simple, brief but evocative cue from a certain recently released blockbuster film that has been stuck on loop in my head and refuses to get the hell out. A.k.a, the Emperor has spoken (and keeps speaking, and won't shut up).

Out of sheer desperation to get it out of my ear, I mocked it up from memory. So sorry.

Just BBCSO Pro and Talinn, typical mastering chain.

View attachment EmperorQ.mp3


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 29, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Haha well I wanted lost piano since it came out but finally decided to buy it. I keep trying to win these libraries they their competitions, and while I feel like my entries are stellar, so far they’ve not landed properly within the taste of judging panels.
> (Although I have had good luck lately beta testing/demo writing for companies in turn for libraries. So that’s pretty rewarding!
> 
> It was a good call tho, on lost piano and G&S Vs just Stratus. Thanks for putting that bug in my ear.


I second Bee's sentiment looking forward to what you do with them


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hey, try that with a million people, and one of them might bite.


I've told you a million times not to exaggerate!!! (I could go after 449 of them and ask for a dollar? )


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Paj (Apr 6, 2022)

RE: Spitfire app updating/archiving issues: After updating to BBCSO Pro and making a backup copy to my alternate (internal) library drive, no issues swapping drives. Maybe the app is improving.

Paj
8^)


----------

